# :( perro despierta a joven tigre de su siesta



## Azrael_II (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Perro Viejo (1 Jul 2022)

Y se convierte en su desayuno...


----------



## Teniente_Dan (1 Jul 2022)

Yo de chaval vi un caso parecido, un minicaniche se puso a ladrar histéricamente a un bicharraco tipo mastín, y de un bocado le arrancó la cabeza.


----------



## Bergstein (1 Jul 2022)

Pobre follaperros


----------



## octopodiforme (1 Jul 2022)

La mujer de Apollo Creed: "¡Paren el combate, paren el combate!"


----------



## Lachupipandi (1 Jul 2022)

Qué hace una cámara ahí?


----------



## Anka Motz (1 Jul 2022)

Un lindo gatito...


----------



## luron (1 Jul 2022)

Lachupipandi dijo:


> Qué hace una cámara ahí?



Tiene pinta de ser una especie de safari (se ve que van en camiones y el sonido de cámaras disparando ráfagas).

Espero que no hayan soltado ahí al perro para crear el espectáculo y que todo haya sido fruto de casualidad.

Ese perro no tenia ningún instinto de conservación. Tenía que haber salido pitanto y en cambio se le tira al tigre.


----------



## Karlb (1 Jul 2022)

Sólo quería jugar.


----------



## aron01 (1 Jul 2022)

No se podía saber.


----------



## maxkuiper (1 Jul 2022)

No sabia quien era el rey de la selva.


Dep


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Jul 2022)

luron dijo:


> Espero que no hayan soltado ahí al perro para crear el espectáculo y que todo haya sido fruto de casualidad.



¿Por qué no?

Con lo que mola y con la de perros que hay, habría que echarlos de vez en cuando.


----------



## Escachador (1 Jul 2022)

El tigre debe ser chino por eso come perro


----------



## Tackler (1 Jul 2022)

Ese perro ha perdido totalmente el sentido de la supervivencia. Se pone a ladrar a ese bicharraco que le da igual todo....


----------



## uberales (1 Jul 2022)

luron dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser una especie de safari (se ve que van en camiones y el sonido de cámaras disparando ráfagas).
> 
> Espero que no hayan soltado ahí al perro para crear el espectáculo y que todo haya sido fruto de casualidad.
> 
> Ese perro no tenia ningún instinto de conservación. Tenía que haber salido pitanto y en cambio se le tira al tigre.



En cambio, yo espero que lo hayan soltado. Anda que no quedarán las fotos bien chulas cuando vuelvan a casa.


----------



## chortinator (1 Jul 2022)

luron dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser una especie de safari (se ve que van en camiones y el sonido de cámaras disparando ráfagas).
> 
> Espero que no hayan soltado ahí al perro para crear el espectáculo y que todo haya sido fruto de casualidad.
> 
> Ese perro no tenia ningún instinto de conservación. Tenía que haber salido pitanto y en cambio se le tira al tigre.




Claro que han soltaod al perro... Es como en jurassic park ponian la cabra para atraer al Trex.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Jul 2022)

Debe ser el perro de una charo. Tiene su mismo caracter.


----------



## circodelia2 (1 Jul 2022)

Le planta cara y le ladra....un plan sin fisuras. 
....


----------



## Seren (1 Jul 2022)

PERO VAMOS A VER, cuando se levanta el tigre al chucho le da tiempo a largarse, seguramente ni se hubiera molestado en seguirlo y seguiría con su siesta. PERO NO, se pone a ladrarle, jodido chucho sin cerebro


----------



## uberales (1 Jul 2022)

Jajaja que cabrones con el pan, jajaja. Me llevo riendo cinco minutos.


----------



## Escachador (1 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Jajaja que cabrones con el pan, jajaja. Me llevo riendo cinco minutos.



¿Y el otro jabali?  Va a coger otro trozo de pan mientras el cocodrilo desayuna


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (1 Jul 2022)

100% seguro que han soltado al perro a propósito.


----------



## uberales (1 Jul 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> ¿Y el otro jabali?  Va a coger otro trozo de pan mientras el cocodrilo desayuna



That was amaziiiing.


----------



## Knightfall (1 Jul 2022)

Menudos psicopatas hijos de la gran puta, eso no es naturaleza eso es retraso mental y maldad


----------



## Chortina de Humo (1 Jul 2022)

Que hijos de puta


----------



## Fígaro (1 Jul 2022)

luron dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser una especie de safari (se ve que van en camiones y el sonido de cámaras disparando ráfagas).
> 
> Espero que no hayan soltado ahí al perro para crear el espectáculo y que todo haya sido fruto de casualidad.
> 
> Ese perro no tenia ningún instinto de conservación. Tenía que haber salido pitanto y en cambio se le tira al tigre.





Pues claro que habrán comprado al perro por dos rupias, el perro no ha visto un tigre en su vida...cebo para el espectáculo, seguro que en el pueblo tienen todo el año disponibles perros para el show...


----------



## Fígaro (1 Jul 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Que hijos de puta



Se tenia que haber caído uno del pasaje al agua...


----------



## Knightfall (1 Jul 2022)

Eso si es naturaleza, no que maten a un animal porque 4 subnormales quieren hacer la gracia


----------



## Don Redondón (1 Jul 2022)

imagi


Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Por qué no?
> 
> Con lo que mola y con la de perros que hay, habría que echarlos de vez en cuando.



imagina en lugar de perrito gueno, unos pocos del congreso, senado y autonomias.

da para paja


----------



## AMP (1 Jul 2022)

Esto es lo auténtica Naturaleza y no las alucinaciones de los sorbelefas del PACMA y Podemos.


----------



## Komanche O_o (1 Jul 2022)

Cómo juega con el gatito!!


----------



## Akira. (1 Jul 2022)

luron dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser una especie de safari (se ve que van en camiones y el sonido de cámaras disparando ráfagas).
> 
> Espero que no hayan soltado ahí al perro para crear el espectáculo y que todo haya sido fruto de casualidad.
> 
> Ese perro no tenia ningún instinto de conservación. Tenía que haber salido pitanto y en cambio se le tira al tigre.



Safari o Zoo de algún país asiático. Sueltan animales así por pura diversión. Es obvio que un perro no pinta nada ahí a no ser que alguien lo haya soltado apropósito.


----------



## Rediooss (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## JoaquinTorrao (1 Jul 2022)

¿NADIE AYUDA AL PERRO???????


----------



## Schenker (1 Jul 2022)

Es alucinante como el tigre se despierta con todos sus sentidos y músculos en alerta de forma instantánea. Pasa de estar dormido y relajado a modo ataque en menos de un segundo.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Jul 2022)

Ya tenemos al primer follaperros confundiendo a las mascotas con personas.


----------



## Orooo (1 Jul 2022)

Servicio de habitaciones.


----------



## aretai (1 Jul 2022)

¿Dónde puedo alquilar un tigre como ese? Es para un trabajo de urbanidad


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (1 Jul 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Es alucinante como el tigre se despierta con todos sus sentidos y músculos en alerta de forma instantánea. Pasa de estar dormido y relajado a modo ataque en menos de un segundo.



Y lo más importante en la vida jamás hay que dejar pasar las oportunidades


----------



## Rediooss (1 Jul 2022)

Quizás, el mejor vídeo jamás grabado sobre la naturaleza salvaje, unos turistas de safari lo pudieron grabar por pura casualidad, estaban en el sitio justo en el momento indicado, lo que no lograron ni los de National Geograpihc ni ningún otro documental de la empresa que fuera con todos los medios disponibles, lo captaron unos turistas con una cámara de mierda.

Búfalos, Leones y Cocodrilos, en lucha por la supervivencia... tiene final feliz, para la cría de búfalo, aunque nada haga pensar que fuera así viendo como transcurre el vídeo.

La unión nos hace mas fuerte e invulnerables ante los depredadores, una lección que vídeos como este sobre la naturaleza salvaje nos enseña.



¡ Que hijos de puta los de National Geographic, luego quisieron pasar el vídeo como si lo hubieran grabado ellos !

Aquí el vídeo completo, con la parte de los cocodrilos que no sale en el primer vídeo que puse, y los de NG apuntándose el tanto, que cabrones.


----------



## derepen (1 Jul 2022)

Magnífica la idea, realización, ángulo de cámara, fotografía, ausencia de gritos... muy bien planificado.


----------



## BudSpencer (1 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Bon Appétit.


----------



## Fígaro (1 Jul 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Es alucinante como el tigre se despierta con todos sus sentidos y músculos en alerta de forma instantánea. Pasa de estar dormido y relajado a modo ataque en menos de un segundo.



Más fascinante es tener un cilindro ( rifle ) mágico con el que no le da tiempo ni a abrir los ojos, no te jode...


----------



## Vorsicht (1 Jul 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Por qué no?
> 
> Con lo que mola y con la de perros que hay, habría que echarlos de vez en cuando.



Ya puestos, yo echaría un forero de burbuja. No hay cosa más inútil.


----------



## silent lurker (1 Jul 2022)

Buen perrete.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



¿Qué hacía un perro suelto por ahí?

Por cierto, a los que criticáis al perro, y decís cosas como que no tiene instinto de conservación, me sorprende que os sorprenda: así son los perros.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Jul 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Ya puestos, yo echaría un forero de burbuja. No hay cosa más inútil.



Sí, uno de Forocoches. Aunque estamos ahí, ahí.


----------



## Omegatron (1 Jul 2022)

El tipico perro que ladra por cruzar delante de la casa.

Merecen morir, por gilipollas


----------



## Basster (1 Jul 2022)

Hacen eso delante mio y le doy sopapos hasta que me sangre la mano fijate.


----------



## SineOsc (1 Jul 2022)

Que le tiran la comida para que se acerque al cocodrilo....

Que cojones, y se quedan tan tranquilos...

A ver que soy el primero en hacerme unas brochetas con el jabalí, pero joder qué ganas de provocar una escena macho, encima es agónica, si le coje y le mete al agua del tirón pues ya estaría pero esque le da tiempo a hacer testamento.


----------



## Fígaro (1 Jul 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Que le tiran la comida para que se acerque al cocodrilo....
> 
> Que cojones, y se quedan tan tranquilos...



Será parte del show también. Igual hasta le venden la comida en el barco.


----------



## SineOsc (1 Jul 2022)

Es que eso... andamos con cuidado de no tocar nada y que la naturaleza siga su curso para unas cosas y para otras ves cosas así.


----------



## SineOsc (1 Jul 2022)

Pues mirad, es viernes y os voy a arreglar el hilo:

Historia bonita de como un león adopta un ternero:



Luego les hicieron seguimiento y el ternero había crecido de cojones, pero estaban los dos en los huesos, pero por no dejar el hilo con ese mal estar joder.


----------



## Tackler (1 Jul 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Ese perro ha perdido totalmente el sentido de la supervivencia. Se pone a ladrar a ese bicharraco que le da igual todo....



Me autocito a mí mismo para decir que me recuerda a esas mujeres que reciben una dosis de realidad cuando deciden ponerse a pegar a un hombre pensando que van a tener el apoyo de la masa y se llevan un guantazo que la tumba de espalda.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Jajaja que cabrones con el pan, jajaja. Me llevo riendo cinco minutos.



Ojalá un moro viole y degüelle a la sucia de tu madre. Qué jarta a reír me pegaría. Daría lo que fuera por ver desangrase a semejante puerca


----------



## DOM + (1 Jul 2022)

Los que decis que hdp estos de la barca sabeis como se hacen los documentales?

Alomejor os creeis que son casualidades todo y estar justo en el momento pero estan muy preparados.

No pueden esperar semanas a que pase algo con la pasta que cuesta. Depende del documental pero que mucho de lo que vemos esta muy preparado.

Además estoy seguro que si fuese un pez que no chilla con un sonido de angustia tan reconocible para el oido humano e incluso parejo os la sudaria putos hipocritas criados con Disney


----------



## germano89 (1 Jul 2022)

luron dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser una especie de safari (se ve que van en camiones y el sonido de cámaras disparando ráfagas).
> 
> Espero que no hayan soltado ahí al perro para crear el espectáculo y que todo haya sido fruto de casualidad.
> 
> Ese perro no tenia ningún instinto de conservación. Tenía que haber salido pitanto y en cambio se le tira al tigre.



Tiene pinta de que lo han soltado ahí por lo que comentas.


----------



## Elbrujo (1 Jul 2022)

Hijos de puta. Al perro le ha puesto ahi a proposito para que el tigre haga lo que ha hecho y captarlo con las camaras.

Malditos cerdos de mierda ojala y les pase a ellos.

El perro pasa por ahi y empieza a ladrar cuando el tigre va hacia instintivamente.

QUE HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA


----------



## DOM + (1 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Un canido contra un félido no tiene nada que hacer a igualdad de tamaño imaginate un perro con un tigre que pesa 10 veces como él.

Es que aunque hubiesen sido un pastor alemán y un Pitbull el tigre se los ventila a los 2. El uso de las zarpas es clave. Los cánidos solo tienen su mandibula. Un buen zarpazo ya los deja k.o


----------



## Basster (1 Jul 2022)

Eso mismo opino. Que te toca ver la escena, vale, perfecto. Pero provocarla para tu puta diversión es de ser un autentico subnormal.


----------



## Lachupipandi (1 Jul 2022)

Hay que estar jodido de la cabeza para soltar un perro ahí, igual de jodido de la cabeza el que se regocija de eso


----------



## uberales (1 Jul 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Ojalá un moro viole y degüelle a la sucia de tu madre. Qué jarta a reír me pegaría. Daría lo que fuera por ver desangrase a semejante puerca



Calla progre de mierda, ponte a ver la sexta y creer que disney es la vida real.


----------



## macready (1 Jul 2022)

Un perro que no ha visto un tigre ni en pintura reconociendo un lugar desconocido, un tigre dormido que se despierta y caza el almuerzo por costumbre, tiene pinta de que es un espectaculo para turistas que repetiran dos o tres veces al dia.

¿A que da mas asco ahora?


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Jul 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


>



Este es pura poesía.

Y los alaridos del dueño cuando el cocodrilo acaba por fin con los ladridos de la mierda del perro, la mejor de las bandas sonoras.


----------



## -= Kracken =- (1 Jul 2022)

Definición gráfica de estirar la pata. Pobre...


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Jul 2022)

Basster dijo:


> delante mio



delante de mí


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Hijos de puta. Al perro le ha puesto ahi a proposito para que el tigre haga lo que ha hecho y captarlo con las camaras.
> 
> Malditos cerdos de mierda ojala y les pase a ellos.
> 
> ...



Pero qué dices, puto subnormal. Aunque se lo hubieran echado como comida, que no es el caso, solo es comida.

Madura un poco. Los animales no hablan, ni cantan y bailan como en los dibujitos. Y los tigres abaten y se comen a las presas. Por mucho que llores.


----------



## Drogoprofe (1 Jul 2022)

Salchichas y chinchetas


----------



## Elbrujo (1 Jul 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Pero qué dices, puto subnormal. Aunque se lo hubieran echado como comida, que no es el caso, solo es comida.
> 
> Madura un poco. Los animales no hablan, ni cantan y bailan como en los dibujitos. Y los tigres abaten y se comen a las presas. Por mucho que llores.



Eres uno de esos gilipollas que le hechan ratones vivos en un acuario lleno de pirañas sin darle ni una sola oportunidad al animal verdad?


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Jul 2022)

Basster dijo:


> Eso mismo opino. Que te toca ver la escena, vale, perfecto. Pero provocarla para tu puta diversión es de ser un autentico subnormal.



¿Acaso no tiene derecho a comer el cocodrilo?

A saber cuántos animales ha salvado la vida el tío tirando la manzana y saciando al cocodrilo.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Eres uno de esos gilipollas que le hechan ratones vivos en un acuario lleno de pirañas sin darle ni una sola oportunidad al animal verdad?



¿Eres uno de esos imbéciles que lloraron cuando murió la madre de Bambi y que quiere alimentar a los tigres con lechuga?


----------



## Lachupipandi (1 Jul 2022)

Cuánto perturbado suelto, seguro que los que se ríen del sufrimiento están bien emponzoñados


----------



## Falcatón (1 Jul 2022)

Joder cabrón, avisa en el título que lo mata. 

Puedo ver barbaridades cometidas con humanos pero con los animales sencillamente no puedo.


----------



## DOM + (1 Jul 2022)

Sí, y yo me refiero a documentales grandes de NG, Richard Attenborough y demás
El raton que casualmente va por la selva y justo aparece una boa y se lo come.

Ese raton no esta ahi de casualidad porque para que esa escena se diera por casualidad tendrian que haber pasado semanas de rodaje costsndo cada dia de despliegue en una puta selva una pasta.

Además de que muchas de estas escenas en la selva cuando son planos cerrados no estan siquiera en la selva sino en un estudio...

La gente si supiese cómo se hacen los documentales...

Por eso a los tiburones por ejemplo tienen que atraerlos siempre porque es casi imposible dar con ellos casualmente.

Y de hecho cualquier depredador puesto que el factor sorpresa para ellos es vital. Un tigre te verá antes él a ti que tu a él...y esa es su gran baza.

Aunque aquí el cabron sesteaba jaja pero eso debe ser en una reserva. Porque hay guiris en coche y el tigre esta confiadisimo durmiendo en medio de un claro y acostumbrado a ruidos de camaras.

En la naturaleza "la acción" no sucede salvo en contadas ocasiones y estar ahi y verlo es un privilegio dificil


----------



## Drogoprofe (1 Jul 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Joder cabrón, avisa en el título que lo mata.
> 
> Puedo ver barbaridades cometidas con humanos pero con los animales sencillamente no puedo.



Sobretodo con bebés humanoides


----------



## Falcatón (1 Jul 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Sobretodo con bebés humanoides



Bebés aún menos. Me refiero a adultos, a sicarios de cárteles de la droga torturados y asesinados por otros y tal. Me la refanfinfla porque el que a hierro mata a hierro muere pero vídeos como los grabados en mataderos nunca los he querido ver.

Todos los días unos animales matan a otros en la naturaleza y sí, es ley de vida pero prefiero no verlo.


----------



## Wotan2021 (1 Jul 2022)

Poned spoiler, hijos de puta.


----------



## rioskunk (1 Jul 2022)

lo que más me impresiona es el ruido que proboca el zarpazo, no se si es la zarpa contra el perro o este al recibir el zarpazo contra el suelo


----------



## mapachën (1 Jul 2022)

I have a dream… que un cachalote se meriende una orca… no he visto bicho mas cabron.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## River in the street (1 Jul 2022)

Hot dog


----------



## Lachupipandi (1 Jul 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Poned spoiler, hijos de puta.



Algún hijo de puta soltó un perro donde había un tigre descansando, y el tigre lo mató


----------



## mapachën (1 Jul 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Es alucinante como el tigre se despierta con todos sus sentidos y músculos en alerta de forma instantánea. Pasa de estar dormido y relajado a modo ataque en menos de un segundo.



Me hace gracia el recordar un hilo de forocoches… donde uno decía que sus dos pit bull machacaban a un leon adulto y en forma… en fin…


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (1 Jul 2022)

Este vídeo muestra tigre despertando perros de su siesta


----------



## mapachën (1 Jul 2022)

Yo después de ver ese… me puse uno de caimanes comiendo pirañas como el que come aceitunas… si no se metió 50 el bicho en unos minutos, no se comió ninguna… las pirañas ni tocarlo… menuda tanqueta.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Lachupipandi (1 Jul 2022)

No qué? Que no estás perturbado o emponzoñado? Porque están ligadas las dos


----------



## europeo (1 Jul 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Sólo quería jugar.



Mi Toby es muy bueno. No hace nada


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Jul 2022)

lo ha cogío al vuelo.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Jul 2022)

luron dijo:


> Ese perro no tenia ningún instinto de conservación. Tenía que haber salido pitanto y en cambio se le tira al tigre.



Creyó que era un gato.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (1 Jul 2022)

Yo soy follatigres y anti follaperros. 

Fijaos en la imbecilidad del perro, primero se pasea por ahí, pa qué? Luego se despierta confuso el tigre y el gilipollas en vez de evaluar situación y huir rápido, no el muy imbécil a ladrar como todos los perros enanos asquerosos de la viejas del barrio. Pues nada, zarpazo y desayuno para el tigre.

Follaperros 0
Follatigres 1


----------



## Alatristeando (1 Jul 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Yo de chaval vi un caso parecido, un minicaniche se puso a ladrar histéricamente a un bicharraco tipo mastín, y de un bocado le arrancó la cabeza.



Una escena muy dura


----------



## Ederall (1 Jul 2022)

La merienda le llegó por arte de magia


----------



## Paobas (1 Jul 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Por qué no?
> 
> Con lo que mola y con la de perros que hay, habría que echarlos de vez en cuando.



Yo, precisamente, no soy un follaperros, aunque me gustan y se les coje cariño cuando los tienes a diario. Sin embargo, tú mereces que alguien te rompa la boca de un puñetazo. Así, en seco. De esos que te hacen sangrar varios segundos después. Por anormal.


----------



## Maestro Panda (1 Jul 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Por qué no?
> 
> Con lo que mola y con la de perros que hay, habría que echarlos de vez en cuando.



Aquí tienes otro para tu deleite entonces


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (1 Jul 2022)

No te preocupes. Le pasa eso a mi perro y al dia siguiente como estofado de tigre. No olvidemos que nosotros estamos en la cuspide de la cadena trofica. Y mas con los utiles actuales.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Jul 2022)

Estas gamberradas solo merecen la pena por ver a todos los putos follaperros al borde del llanto o de la histeria.

Es lo que pasa por ser de ciudad y tener la edad mental de un crío de 10 años. O no haber visto nunca una matanza como Dios manda.


----------



## Covaleda (1 Jul 2022)

Veo que los perros siguen siendo de los animales más idiotas que existen y me marcho.


----------



## Barruno (1 Jul 2022)

luron dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser una especie de safari (se ve que van en camiones y el sonido de cámaras disparando ráfagas).
> 
> Espero que no hayan soltado ahí al perro para crear el espectáculo y que todo haya sido fruto de casualidad.
> 
> Ese perro no tenia ningún instinto de conservación. Tenía que haber salido pitanto y en cambio se le tira al tigre.



Está claro que huele a chamusquina. Por que ese perro es doméstico.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (1 Jul 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Por qué no?
> 
> Con lo que mola y con la de perros que hay, habría que echarlos de vez en cuando.



Ya está aquí el gilipollas que cree que ser antiperros es rompedor.


----------



## Lachupipandi (1 Jul 2022)

Jajaja sí que te molestaste en cotillear, si te parece fantástico en tu mierda de cerebro y moral de hipócrita, que echen a posta a un perro en las fauces de un tigre tienes un problema grave, y SI a joderse todos los que se metieron esa mierda por voluntad propia y ahora tienen algún problema de salud.


----------



## Furymundo (1 Jul 2022)

luron dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser una especie de safari (se ve que van en camiones y el sonido de cámaras disparando ráfagas).
> 
> *Espero que no hayan soltado ahí al perro para crear el espectáculo* y que todo haya sido fruto de casualidad.
> 
> Ese perro no tenia ningún instinto de conservación. *Tenía que haber salido pitanto *y en cambio se le tira al tigre.



viendo letras de nuestros hermanos de la paz en los comentarios
pues seguramente

salir pitando tampoco suele funcionar
aunque es mas inteligente que enfrentarte a tantos kilos de musculo dientes y garras.


----------



## Lachupipandi (1 Jul 2022)

Pa que si ya friegas tú jajajajaaaa


----------



## Señor-Presidente (1 Jul 2022)

Los comentarios de los que se alegran de lo que le ha pasado al perro son iguales a los comentarios de los moronegros del vídeo. 

Españoles marronidos antiperros y moronegros antiperros porqué un pedo inventor de sus creencias les dijo que los perros son impuros hace 1400 años.


----------



## Gorguera (1 Jul 2022)

Tan cuneteable es ser un follaperros progre perroflauta animalista degenerado, que ser un sádico retorcido perverso amante de la crueldad animal.

Mucha gente parece pensar que la alternativa a lo primero es únicamente lo segundo. Así nos va


----------



## wysiwyg (1 Jul 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Menudos psicopatas hijos de la gran puta, eso no es naturaleza eso es retraso mental y maldad



Los jabalíes son una plaga que destruyen todo.


----------



## Lachupipandi (1 Jul 2022)

En eso te doy la razón, que de chalados estáis saliendo, sobretodo los que disfrutan con el sufrimiento gratuito hacia un animal, y deja de darme ya la chapa


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Jul 2022)

Pero la Naturaleza es tope sabia. Hace que el instinto del tigre le dé enseguida un mordisco al cuello, lo que hace que el can muera al acto y sin sufrir.


----------



## Knightfall (1 Jul 2022)

wysiwyg dijo:


> Los jabalíes son una plaga que destruyen todo.



Para eso ya se hacen batidas de caza, va a ser lo mismo pegarle un tiro al bicho y dejarlo seco que hacerlo agonizar. Ese video en España sería delito de maltrato animal por causar sufrimiento inecesario al animal


----------



## Alatristeando (1 Jul 2022)

Muchos niños de hoy en día no saben que los gatos cazan ratones


----------



## Tblls (1 Jul 2022)

El cementerio está lleno de valientes incluido ese perrete


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Jul 2022)

wysiwyg dijo:


> Los jabalíes son una plaga que destruyen todo.



En España hay más de 1.000.000 de jabalíes, y en 2025 podríamos tener 2.000.000 de ejemplares. Se los ve cada vez más y más en ciudades y carreteras, y provocan accidentes automovilísticos, entre otros daños.





__





Plaga de jabalíes en toda España


https://www.lasprovincias.es/marina-alta/denia-recurre-arqueros-20220527005810-nt.html https://www.lavozdegalicia.es/noticia/galicia/2022/05/30/accidentes-jabalies-siguen-causando-estragos-carreteras-gallegas/00031653941152796586413.htm...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (1 Jul 2022)

Joder, hay que reconocer que el pobre perrete le echó dos huevos... apuesto a que nunca vió ni tuvo un tigre delante, si no no se hubiera limitado a ladrar y hubiera salido corriendo de allí.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (1 Jul 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> El tigre debe ser chino por eso come perro


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (1 Jul 2022)

Los que disfrutáis con este tipo de videos, aún sabiendo que están hechos a propósito,
sois unos putos sádicos.
Una cosa es que no te gusten los animales, y otra bien distinta es disfrutar con esto.

Ojalá os violen. Psicópatas de mierda. Seguro que no tenéis ni media ostia además.


----------



## entrance33 (1 Jul 2022)

Parece Ucrania ladrando a Rusia.


----------



## Knightfall (1 Jul 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> En España hay más de 1.000.000 de jabalíes, y en 2025 podríamos tener 2.000.000 de ejemplares. Se los ve cada vez más y más en ciudades y carreteras, y provocan accidentes automovilísticos, entre otros daños.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Encima quieren joder la caza


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Jul 2022)

Es brutal. Con qur profesionalidad el tigre liquida al perro


----------



## cortoplacista (1 Jul 2022)

A tomar por culo el chucho de mierda, uno menos.


----------



## El_Dioni (1 Jul 2022)

hay que ser hijo de la gran pvta


----------



## ENRABATOR (1 Jul 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Un canido contra un félido no tiene nada que hacer a igualdad de tamaño imaginate un perro con un tigre que pesa 10 veces como él.
> 
> Es que aunque hubiesen sido un pastor alemán y un Pitbull el tigre se los ventila a los 2. El uso de las zarpas es clave. Los cánidos solo tienen su mandibula. Un buen zarpazo ya los deja k.o



Quiza un pitbull de esos que estan locos hubiera ido a morder directamente sin ladrar pero tp hubiera servido de mucho


----------



## Antiparticula (1 Jul 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Eso si es naturaleza, no que maten a un animal porque 4 subnormales quieren hacer la gracia



Vuestro problema es que enténdeis que el homo sapiens es otro animal más de la naturaleza.


----------



## Knightfall (1 Jul 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Vuestro problema es que enténdeis que el homo sapiens es otro animal más de la naturaleza.



El homo sapiens tiene capacidad de pensar y de valorar lo que está bien y lo que está mal, el bicho mata por instinto


----------



## Lachupipandi (1 Jul 2022)

En evidencia dice el follavacunas este jaja


----------



## Antiparticula (1 Jul 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> El homo sapiens tiene capacidad de pensar y de valorar lo que está bien y lo que está mal, el bicho mata por instinto



El perro tiene capacidad de pensar y de valorar lo que esta bien y lo que está mal, el perro muestra fidelidad a su amo por instinto.


----------



## Tercios (1 Jul 2022)

Había llamado a teleperro. El almuerzo a casa.


----------



## Karlb (1 Jul 2022)

Un tigre de esos bajo mi ventana ayudándome a descansar como él sin ser molestado por ladridos a horas intempestivas.


----------



## Maestro Panda (1 Jul 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Un canido contra un félido no tiene nada que hacer a igualdad de tamaño imaginate un perro con un tigre que pesa 10 veces como él.
> 
> Es que aunque hubiesen sido un pastor alemán y un Pitbull el tigre se los ventila a los 2. El uso de las zarpas es clave. Los cánidos solo tienen su mandibula. Un buen zarpazo ya los deja k.o



La diferencia es que un cánido suele atacar en jauría. Ese tigre contra toda una manada de lobos o una ralea de perros hostigando hubiera salido huyendo por el bien que le trae ( al igual que con los humanos, uno sólo desarmados lo ven como una presa pero de una horda de ellos huyen , como se ve en algunos vídeos en la India).


----------



## Knightfall (1 Jul 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> El perro tiene capacidad de pensar y de valorar lo que esta bien y lo que está mal, el perro muestra fidelidad a su amo por instinto.



Me vas a comparar la inteligencia emocional y la valoración del bien y el mal de un niño de 3 años con la de un tio con los cojones ya bien peludos?


----------



## Sportacus (1 Jul 2022)

La solución a la plaga de perros es soltar leopardos en las ciudades, de noche, se acercarían sigilosamente y harían una limpia de chuchos y los humanos ni se enterarían de su presencia, lo vi en un documental, sobre grandes felinos, les encantan los perros:


----------



## Agente Coulson (1 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Entro pensando en que se refería al forero llamado el perro.


----------



## qbit (1 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Joder qué buen vídeo. Una puta alimaña perruna y ladradora, favorita de los españordos, exterminada. Mis aplausos.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (1 Jul 2022)

luron dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser una especie de safari (se ve que van en camiones y el sonido de cámaras disparando ráfagas).
> 
> Espero que no hayan soltado ahí al perro para crear el espectáculo y que todo haya sido fruto de casualidad.
> 
> Ese perro no tenia ningún instinto de conservación. Tenía que haber salido pitanto y en cambio se le tira al tigre.



No, diría que fue a posta.

Panda deHDLGP, porque no se pondrán ellos, y no un animal que ni sabe que es un tigre??


----------



## bangkoriano (1 Jul 2022)

Ejemplo gráfico de "estirar la pata"


----------



## qbit (1 Jul 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Por qué no?
> 
> Con lo que mola y con la de perros que hay, habría que echarlos de vez en cuando.



Los tigres y las personas tenemos derecho a divertirnos de vez en cuando, y no sólo los follaperros.


----------



## qbit (1 Jul 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Le planta cara y le ladra....un plan sin fisuras.
> ....



Es lo único que saben hacer, ladrar. En cambio el tigre ha hecho el trabajo limpiamente.


----------



## qbit (1 Jul 2022)

Seren dijo:


> PERO VAMOS A VER, cuando se levanta el tigre al chucho le da tiempo a largarse, seguramente ni se hubiera molestado en seguirlo y seguiría con su siesta. PERO NO, se pone a ladrarle, jodido chucho sin cerebro



"Ej queeeee, mi perro es muuuu listoooo".

Ciertamente, los perros están al nivel de los follaperros.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Jul 2022)

El_Dioni dijo:


> hay que ser hijo de la gran pvta



El cocodrilo se siente ofendido por usted


----------



## bangkoriano (1 Jul 2022)

Es más de Perrynat


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Jul 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> ¿Y el otro jabali?  Va a coger otro trozo de pan mientras el cocodrilo desayuna



No son jabalíes son cerdos asilvestrados que son una plaga en usa


----------



## abe heinsenberg (1 Jul 2022)

Solo van a dejar a las multi y las grandes.es parte del plan 2030 y una vez tengan el control comerás y beberás lo que quieran grillos.cucarschas pan de mierda de rata con soja leche de perro y no me vale lo de tengo gallinas y huerto jiii.te lo van a prohibir y perseguir .además van a tener el control de las semillas fertilizantes etc,,,,


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (1 Jul 2022)

Se ve joven, pero tiene pinta de ya pesar sus 100 kilitos... 

En su época habia videos trucados de Dogos argentinos contra pumas, algunos medio cachorros y con uñas afeitadas. Tambien hay videos de verdad de pumas encontrado a perros, y un bicho de esos adultos, con 90 kg pues logicamente se carga a cualquier perro que le pongas. Algunas perros pueden facilmente con lobos, sobretodo los mastines, pero un tigre o un puma son mucho bicho para cualquier perro.


----------



## qbit (1 Jul 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Es alucinante como el tigre se despierta con todos sus sentidos y músculos en alerta de forma instantánea. Pasa de estar dormido y relajado a modo ataque en menos de un segundo.



El tigre no estaba durmiendo. Estaba haciendo lo que hacen los felinos, que es pasar la mayor parte del tiempo descansando, tumbados, haciendo el vago, ahorrando fuerzas. Se acerca el chucho y se levanta.


----------



## Lachupipandi (1 Jul 2022)

Bueno bueno pagafantas, lo que me queda claro es que parece que a ti te gusta regodearse tanto en el sufrimiento animal como en las desgracias humanas, me aburres... Venga quédate con la última palabra como un buen niño chico


----------



## Lachupipandi (1 Jul 2022)

Hay muchos de esos por aquí, ni media ostia tienen


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jul 2022)

lógicamente tanto el tigre como el cocodrilo con los jabalíes están en algún safari o parque ( supongo que en China, que son dados a ese tipo de espectáculos crueles ) .

Un tigre salvaje jamás permanece dormido a la intemperie y menos con un camión lleno de turistas a su lado . Huele a los humanos a kilómetros y se oculta entre los matorrales . Por eso tiene las rayas : para descomponer su silueta con el sol y sombra que se filtra entre las plantas y los árboles, a diferencia de los leones que son marrones porque la sabana es marrón y es así como se camuflan para atacar a sus presas. 

El tigre está domesticado y hambriento . Le han puesto al perro para que se lo coma, porque come todos los días ...
* y puede que ese día no les quedase ninguna cabra para hacer el show .*

Por otra parte todos los miles de millones de animales carnívoros que existen en la tierra, comen a otros animales, pero no tengáis compasión del ciclo de la vida . Como podéis comprobar la muerte es instantánea . 
*Tener compasión de como viven y mueren los animales que otros matan en vuestro nombre y que os da igual . 

Los animales que viven en su ecosistema son felices hasta que les llega la hora *. Mejor dicho los dos segundos. 

Somos nosotros los humanos los que tenemos la desgracia de ser torturados durante días, semanas y meses, hasta que los psicópatas de bata blanca ya no pueden hacernos sufrir más y el cuerpo por fin revienta. 
Yo espero tener suerte y morir rápido como el perro . 






Cerdos son abrasados vivos en un matadero mientras gritan y luchan desesperados por intentar huir


https://www.kinderworld.org/es/videos/industria-de-carne/matadero-cerdos/ tienen que ver y escuchar este vídeo donde abrasan vivos a unos cerdos en el matadero más grande de Bélgica . Lo vemos porque alguien lo ha grabado, pero doy por hecho que la de atrocidades terribles que pasan en todos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Macho Camacho (1 Jul 2022)

Lo mas cringe de todo es el sonido de las camaras


----------



## Eär (1 Jul 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Yo soy follatigres y anti follaperros.
> 
> Fijaos en la imbecilidad del perro, primero se pasea por ahí, pa qué? Luego se despierta confuso el tigre y el gilipollas en vez de evaluar situación y huir rápido, no el muy imbécil a ladrar como todos los perros enanos asquerosos de la viejas del barrio. Pues nada, zarpazo y desayuno para el tigre.
> 
> ...



Nosotros sabemos lo que puede hacer un tigre. Ese perro, en cambio, seguramente no había visto uno en su vida ni sabía remotamente lo que podía llegar a hacerle. Si lo hubiera sabido hubiera corrido como alma que lleva el diablo.

Así que pobre perro. Murió por ignorancia, no por estupidez.


----------



## Eär (1 Jul 2022)

Sportacus dijo:


>



Lo del leopardo saltando el muro es alucinante.


----------



## Setapéfranses (1 Jul 2022)

Se está quedando buena tarde.


----------



## Falcatón (1 Jul 2022)

No soy una persona de mierda, soy una mierda de persona y además un pecador pero que me lo diga el que esté libre de pecado, no otro igual o incluso peor.

Hala, entra corriendo al baúl de los ignorados para no perder más el tiempo.


----------



## wamaw206 (1 Jul 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Joder cabrón, avisa en el título que lo mata.
> 
> Puedo ver barbaridades cometidas con humanos pero con los animales sencillamente no puedo.



Reconocerás que resulta un poco extraño. Un humano al fin y al cabo también es un animal, animal racional.
De donde parte esa "racionalofobia"?


----------



## cuñado de bar (1 Jul 2022)

Tengo entendido que al guía de esa excusión lo echaron a la calle.


----------



## cuñado de bar (1 Jul 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Se ve joven, pero tiene pinta de ya pesar sus 100 kilitos...
> 
> En su época habia videos trucados de Dogos argentinos contra pumas, algunos medio cachorros y con uñas afeitadas. Tambien hay videos de verdad de pumas encontrado a perros, y un bicho de esos adultos, con 90 kg pues logicamente se carga a cualquier perro que le pongas. Algunas perros pueden facilmente con lobos, sobretodo los mastines, pero un tigre o un puma son mucho bicho para cualquier perro.



Aquí un puma contra un doberman:



Si no llega a salir el dueño, el bicho muere. A saber cómo estaba el perro después.

La naturaleza es muy cruel. Se comen entre ellos. Van siempre por el más débil y muchos animales llegan a practicar el canibalismo en ciertas ocasiones. No hay honor. El único impedimento es el número. No hay un pacto como en la mafia para no joderse entre ellos.


----------



## cuñado de bar (1 Jul 2022)

En la India los cagaplayas son también atacados por leopardos



Menudo paraíso la India. Bichos venenosos y mortales como la cobra, leopardos, tigres... Encima se comen a sus perros.


----------



## midelburgo (1 Jul 2022)

Joder qué cabrones. Uno casi desea que al volver a California o donde sea, una banda de BLMs les tienda una trampa parecida.


----------



## ekOz (1 Jul 2022)

La primera vez que veo perros para esos menesteres, da lástima teniendo aprecio por los canes, la naturaleza es hermosa cómo cruel.


----------



## JimTonic (1 Jul 2022)

pero si esta moviendo la colita, estan jugando no???


----------



## Wein (1 Jul 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Por qué no?
> 
> Con lo que mola y con la de perros que hay, habría que echarlos de vez en cuando.



molaria soltarle un pitbull a ver que le dura al tigre.


----------



## Falcatón (1 Jul 2022)

wamaw206 dijo:


> Reconocerás que resulta un poco extraño. Un humano al fin y al cabo también es un animal, animal racional.
> De donde parte esa "racionalofobia"?



Porque salvo contadas ocasiones de actos terroristas (decapitaciones de musulmanes salafistas a periodistas o ingenieros europeos y estadounidenses, etc) las víctimas de esas torturas suelen ser hijoputas que viven del terror y con seguridad ya han mandado sin piedad antes al otro barrio a varios rivales, karma en práctica.

Los bebés y los animales son siempre inocentes y eso rebasa mi sensibilidad. ¿Soy adicto a vídeos gore? Ni hablar pero no me quedo tocado mentalmente cuando un mexicanito desmiembra vivo a otro similar del cártel rival o un Latin King le corta el brazo de un machetazo a un Dominican Don't Play. "Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas", están en su salsa y no siempre les toca ganar.


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (1 Jul 2022)

Wein dijo:


> molaria soltarle un pitbull a ver que le dura al tigre.



Pues nada, lo mataría también en 1 segundo


----------



## Wein (1 Jul 2022)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Pues nada, lo mataría también en 1 segundo



ya pero seria más justo, ese perro del video no creo ni que mate a un gato.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Jul 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Yo, precisamente, no soy un follaperros,



Traducción:
Yo, precisamente, soy un follaperros subnormal.


----------



## magufone (1 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> lógicamente tanto el tigre como el cocodrilo con los jabalíes están en algún safari o parque ( supongo que en China, que son dados a ese tipo de espectáculos crueles ) .
> 
> Un tigre salvaje jamás permanece dormido a la intemperie y menos con un camión lleno de turistas a su lado . Huele a los humanos a kilómetros y se oculta entre los matorrales . Por eso tiene las rayas : para descomponer su silueta con el sol y sombra que se filtra entre las plantas y los árboles, a diferencia de los leones que son marrones porque la sabana es marrón y es así como se camuflan para atacar a sus presas.
> 
> ...



Como reflexión no va nada desencaminada, somos los únicos animales (o casi) que (a los que) prolongan su estado de ansiedad y estres sin motivo...


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Jul 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Ya está aquí el gilipollas que cree que ser antiperros es rompedor.



Roto es como se ha quedado el perro.

LoooooL


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Jul 2022)

Wein dijo:


> molaria soltarle un pitbull a ver que le dura al tigre.



Pues sí, pagaría por verlo. Y no las mierdas que echan en DAZN.


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (1 Jul 2022)

Wein dijo:


> ya pero seria más justo, ese perro del video no creo ni que mate a un gato.



No creas, paso tiempo en india y los perros callejeros no son tan pequeños. Son perros muy antiguos y de unos 25-30kg, que apenas han cambiado en los últimos 4000 años. Son perros todos muy parecidos, al no haberse mezclado con más razas como en Europa que llevamos siglos cruzando y pre-seleccionando.

Se les conoce como Pariah dog:









Indian pariah dog - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org











El del video concretamente parece un Kanni de unos 18-20kg









Kanni - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org











Pero claro, al lado de un tigre de 250kg pues cualquier perro parece enano. Un tigre contra 12 pitbulls si estaría más interesante


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (1 Jul 2022)

Aquí en la india los tigres se siguen comiendo a las personas, esto lo acabo de ver en el periódico:




Se organizan cacerías para acabar con los tigres asesinos de hombres


----------



## Lain Coubert (1 Jul 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Por qué no?
> 
> Con lo que mola y con la de perros que hay, habría que echarlos de vez en cuando.



Pila de mierda.


----------



## Glaucón (1 Jul 2022)

Me hace gracia los que critican el video del jabalí.

¿Por qué no ven como buena acción que ayuden a comer al cocodrilo?

Vaya pensamiento pueril y sentimentaloide se gastan. 

Además, a sabiendas que los jabalís son una PUTA PLAGA mucho mejor que se los coma el cocodrilo así para el ecosistema a que lo maten unos cazadores a granel.


----------



## LMLights (1 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Un lindo gatito...









que majos son los tigres, que mimosos........


----------



## Shingen (1 Jul 2022)

Tiene toda la pinta de que soltaron al pobre perro para distraer a los turistas


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Jul 2022)

Shingen dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta de que soltaron al pobre perro para distraer a los turistas



Claaaaro. El perro fue a ladrarle al tigre engañado.


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (1 Jul 2022)

Pues estaría interesante, pero yo creo que el tigre se los cargaría a todos. No creo que los perros puedan causarle heridas lo suficientemente graves como para matarlo.

Incluso para 20 hienas, 2 leones machos son demasiado. Y el tigre es por lo general más grande que el leon, y la hiena es sin duda más potente que un pitbull.



_"Even for twenty hyenas, a pair of male lions is too much to take on". _


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Jul 2022)

__





Bestiarii: Beast Fighters






penelope.uchicago.edu





Los urbanitas de ahora saldrían la mitad llorando, la otra mitad no entrarían siquiera. Luego vendrían los barbaros y se los merendarían a todos. La mayoría de las mujeres de hoy tendrían que ir al psicólogo si tuviesen que retorcerle la cabeza a un pollo o desnucar a un conejo. Algo que hacían sus abuelas a diario.

Flores de invernadero.


----------



## Maestro Panda (1 Jul 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Roto es como se ha quedado el perro.
> 
> LoooooL



Más roto queda el puma del vídeo que te he puesto


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (1 Jul 2022)

Pero yo no creo que los pitbull tengan ni de lejos la mordida suficiente para hacer daño a un tigre adulto macho. Solo si le pillan los testículos como comentas, en cualquier otra zona la mordida del pitbull apenas haría nada.

Mientras, el tigre con una zarpazo de nada dejaría a cualquier perro destrozado.

Las hienas tienen mordidas mucho más potentes que las del pitbull y son animales mucho más grandes, y aun así casi nunca logran matar a un leon. No siquiera a una leona.

Si una leona ha sobrevivido a esto, un tigre macho que pesa 100kg más podría contra aguantar perfectamente contra 12 pitbulls que son mucho más pequeños que las hienas.


----------



## facundoeldelinframundo (1 Jul 2022)

luron dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser una especie de safari (se ve que van en camiones y el sonido de cámaras disparando ráfagas).
> 
> Espero que no hayan soltado ahí al perro para crear el espectáculo y que todo haya sido fruto de casualidad.
> 
> Ese perro no tenia ningún instinto de conservación. Tenía que haber salido pitanto y en cambio se le tira al tigre.



Estoy contigo parece soltado ahi a posta para los turistas.se oyen demasiadas camaras.


----------



## Matriz_81 (1 Jul 2022)

Aquí tenemos a un perro salvando la vida a un hombre:


----------



## facundoeldelinframundo (1 Jul 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Menudos psicopatas hijos de la gran puta, eso no es naturaleza eso es retraso mental y maldad



Viendo cosas de estas comprendes que si, la mitad de la especie humana sobra en el planeta


----------



## Maestro Panda (1 Jul 2022)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Pero yo no creo que los pitbull tengan ni de lejos la mordida suficiente para hacer daño a un tigre adulto macho. Solo si le pillan los testículos como comentas, en cualquier otra zona la mordida del pitbull apenas haría nada.
> 
> Mientras, el tigre con una zarpazo de nada dejaría a cualquier perro destrozado.
> 
> ...



Un oso tiene un zarpazo y mordisco más poderoso que el de un felino y ya se hacían los hostigamientos de osos en Europa y Norteamérica en tiempos anteriores. Si los matará muy rápido no habría espectáculo.








Hostigamiento de osos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Paulino (1 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> En cambio, yo espero que lo hayan soltado. Anda que no quedarán las fotos bien chulas cuando vuelvan a casa.



Uy que maloteeeee...


----------



## yixikh (1 Jul 2022)

pooobre perrete


----------



## Paulino (1 Jul 2022)

Aquí siempre salen tontos a las tres a hacerse los duros cuando se habla de animales. Qué patada en toda la boca les metía.


----------



## patroclus (1 Jul 2022)

Esos han cogido un perro callejero y lo han puesto al lado del tigre para grabarlo. Un perro en la selva, que ha sobrevivido a esa edad y tamaño, sabe lo que tiene que hacer, huir.


----------



## handlolo (1 Jul 2022)

Un perro valiente sin duda, no se achanta a pesar de la diferencia de tamaño, RIP perro intrepido


----------



## Talosgüevos (1 Jul 2022)

Lo gracioso es que el perro es el que intenta atacar primero 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Galvani (1 Jul 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Menudos psicopatas hijos de la gran puta, eso no es naturaleza eso es retraso mental y maldad



También el bicho no es muy listo, aunque es cierto que no le vio. No creo ni que pensasen en que iba a pasar. Pero si, ha sido algo provocado.


----------



## estupeharto (1 Jul 2022)

Sólo querían jugar


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (1 Jul 2022)

Maestro Panda dijo:


> Un oso tiene un zarpazo y mordisco más poderoso que el de un felino y ya se hacían los hostigamientos de osos en Europa y Norteamérica en tiempos anteriores. Si los matará muy rápido no habría espectáculo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero el oso esta encadenado y los perros se van relevando cuando mueren o se cansan.

_Un número de perros de caza bien adiestrados también eran atados en el mismo poste, siendo sustituidos cuando se cansaban, eran heridos o estaban muertos. Durante mucho tiempo, el principal jardín del oso en Londres fue el Paris Garden en Southwark. _

De todas formas un tigre es en general más peligroso, rápido, ágil y fuerte que un oso europeo. En Siberia mismo se han visto casos de tigres cazando osos rusos.

El oso pardo de Europa no es tan grande, suele pesar como mucho 400kg. Los tigres machos pueden alcanzar 300kg.



El tigre esta demasiado bien armado:





Estaría bien ver crónicas de esas batallas, para ver cuantos perros eran y el tamaño del oso, que puede variar mucho. Pero vaya, yo veo muy difícil que 12 pitbulls de 45kg puedan herir de gravedad a un tigre macho de 300kg.

Fíjate la fuerza y potencia que tiene para impulsarse en el aire a esa altura pesando lo que pesan:


----------



## Stelio Kontos (1 Jul 2022)

Esto me recuerda a los vídeos que habían en youtube, de hijos de puta dando de comer cachorros de perro a serpientes que se los tragaban vivos. Los vídeos gore del Cártel de Sinaloa se quedan cortos para la eternidad de desesperación y sufrimiento que les aguarda en el infierno.


----------



## Maestro Panda (1 Jul 2022)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Pero el oso esta encadenado y los perros se van relevando cuando mueren o se cansan.
> 
> _Un número de perros de caza bien adiestrados también eran atados en el mismo poste, siendo sustituidos cuando se cansaban, eran heridos o estaban muertos. Durante mucho tiempo, el principal jardín del oso en Londres fue el Paris Garden en Southwark. _
> 
> ...



No tengo la fuente ahora, pero la que yo consulté decía justo lo contrario, que eran los osos pardos los que mataban a los tigres siberianos cuando estos desespedos por el hambre les hacían frente. Ojalá lo encuetre de nuevo.

Por cierto, he recordado una crónica sobre un combate de un tigre o León contra un toro que se hizo en España. Spoiler: salió mal.


----------



## Dragón Asesino (1 Jul 2022)

Desde luego la gente de este foro es de cada día más gilipollas, y se quejan de los animalistas. No sé porqué os sorprende tanto que ocurra una cosa así... Salid un poco más de casa, por favor.


----------



## imaginARIO (1 Jul 2022)

Me nutre, y al tigre más.


----------



## Dragón Asesino (1 Jul 2022)

Lachupipandi dijo:


> Hay que estar jodido de la cabeza para soltar un perro ahí, igual de jodido de la cabeza el que se regocija de eso



A mi lo que más me chifla es que aún por aquí se sorprenden por el video, diciendo que si el perro no tiene instinto de supervivencia... Pues claro que no, es un chucho contra un tigre, que coño esperan?? Y se creen que han descubierto el agua tibia. Habría que meter a uno de los foreros ahí jajajaja.


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (1 Jul 2022)

Maestro Panda dijo:


> No tengo la fuente ahora, pero la que yo consulté decía justo lo contrario, que eran los osos pardos los que mataban a los tigres siberianos cuando estos desespedos por el hambre les hacían frente. Ojalá lo encuetre de nuevo.
> 
> Por cierto, he recordado una crónica sobre un combate de un tigre o León contra un toro que se hizo en España. Spoiler: salió mal.




Dependerá al final del tigre y del oso o toro. Las peleas de osos vs toros en eeuu eran muy comunes, de ahí viene el mercado alcista o bullish ( cuando gana el toro) o bajista- bear cuando gana el oso.
Hay crónicas de periódicos antiguos donde narran esas peleas con resultados diferentes.



Dicho esto en la arena el tigre pierde su ventaja contra un oso o toro. En la naturaleza el tigre podrá cazar al toro u oso si lo embosca por la espalda y le parte la columna.

Si lo sueltas en mitad de la arena y le quitas la opción de usar la sorpresa le estas quitando parte de su fuerza.


----------



## Maestro Panda (1 Jul 2022)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Dependerá al final del tigre y del oso o toro. Las peleas de osos vs toros en eeuu eran muy comunes, de ahí viene el mercado alcista o bullish ( cuando gana el toro) o bajista- bear cuando gana el oso.
> Hay crónicas de periódicos antiguos donde narran esas peleas con resultados diferentes.
> 
> 
> ...



Descripción gráfica de tu mensaje ( y esto más que un toro de lidia parece un toro de rodeo):


----------



## Galvani (1 Jul 2022)

Dragón Asesino dijo:


> A mi lo que más me chifla es que aún por aquí se sorprenden por el video, diciendo que si el perro no tiene instinto de supervivencia... Pues claro que no, es un chucho contra un tigre, que coño esperan?? Y se creen que han descubierto el agua tibia. Habría que meter a uno de los foreros ahí jajajaja.



¿Estas confundiendo instinto de supervivencia con posibilidades de vencer a un depredador? ¿Pero que coño tiene que ver? A ese perro le han soltado ahí y claro que no tiene instinto porque no sabe lo que es un tigre.


----------



## machotafea (1 Jul 2022)

Putos psicópatas Yankees


----------



## Paulino (1 Jul 2022)

La pena es que no abortara la sorbelefas de tu puta madre saco de mierda.


----------



## Paulino (1 Jul 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Me nutre, y al tigre más.



Uyyy... otro malote. Qué durooo


----------



## imaginARIO (1 Jul 2022)

Paulino dijo:


> Uyyy... otro malote. Qué durooo


----------



## jeiper (1 Jul 2022)

El resultado te sorprenderá.


----------



## Paulino (1 Jul 2022)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> El tigre esta demasiado bien armado:



Demasiado significa "más de la cuenta". Ningún animal tiene más armas para defenderse de la cuenta aparte del ser humano.


----------



## Cimoc (1 Jul 2022)

Se fue a por el felino con un par de cojones el perrillo callejero, morir iba a morir igual, en cuanto el tigre lo ficha, si huye no habría corrido ni veinte metros.


----------



## B. Golani (1 Jul 2022)

nuestros amigos peluditos


----------



## Señor-Presidente (1 Jul 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> A tomar por culo el chucho de mierda, uno menos.



Qué eres moronegro?


----------



## Play_91 (1 Jul 2022)

Así aprenden los perros que son subnormales, no a base de que la dueña lo tenga sobreprotejido.
Si ladras, puedes morir, es la ley de la selva, no la mierda que hacen los follaperros.


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (1 Jul 2022)

Comida rápida, perrito caliente.


----------



## Dragón Asesino (1 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Estas confundiendo instinto de supervivencia con posibilidades de vencer a un depredador? ¿Pero que coño tiene que ver? A ese perro le han soltado ahí y claro que no tiene instinto porque no sabe lo que es un tigre.



Pues viendo el video de nuevo yo también empiezo a pensar que a ese perro lo han puesto ahí


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (1 Jul 2022)

pues se va a quedar con hambre


----------



## cortoplacista (1 Jul 2022)

Señor-Presidente dijo:


> Qué eres moronegro?



Ese ya no ladra más, ahora lo hacéis los follaperros por él. 

Recuerda: uno menos.


----------



## Elcyber (1 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Más planeado que el bombardeo al mall vacio en Ucrania. 
Qué demonios iba a hacer ese perro por ahí? 
Se oyen los flashes de una cámara. El perro solo fue la carnada para verlo en acción.


----------



## B. Golani (1 Jul 2022)

pues claro ; reina


----------



## wysiwyg (1 Jul 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Para eso ya se hacen batidas de caza, va a ser lo mismo pegarle un tiro al bicho y dejarlo seco que hacerlo agonizar. Ese video en España sería delito de maltrato animal por causar sufrimiento inecesario al animal



Los rojuelos quieren prohibirla. El jabalí murió bastante rápido y el cocodrilo se dió un buen festín de jamón. Es ley de vida.


----------



## Señor-Presidente (1 Jul 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Ese ya no ladra más, ahora lo hacéis los follaperros por él.
> 
> Recuerda: uno menos.



Como predicaba Mahoma tu predicador.


----------



## simepikamearrasko (1 Jul 2022)

, cuando se lia todo, se escuchan como 10 o 20 camaras Reflex disparar.
Está preparado , 100%


----------



## veraburbu (1 Jul 2022)

La vida es cruel.

A los chavales, tras salir del cine de ver la peli de Disney o el coñazo del perenne musical del Rey León, habría que enseñarles esto:




Y luego ya pues que cada uno se forme su opinión sobre Simba y Mufasa.


----------



## Talosgüevos (1 Jul 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Le planta cara y le ladra....un plan sin fisuras.
> ....



La mejor defensa es un buen ataque, si lo piensas fríamente era lo mejor que podía hacer el chucho, intentar asustarlo y si cuela cuela, si huye el tigre es más rápido.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Jul 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Por qué no?
> 
> Con lo que mola y con la de perros que hay, habría que echarlos de vez en cuando.



@perrosno sal de este cuerpo que has poseido!!!


----------



## magnificent (1 Jul 2022)

Lo que les pasa a los perros es que tienen una inteligencia muy inferior a los felinos y no saben ver cuando están en peligro o las posibilidades que tienen de ganar ante un animal más grande. 

No hay más que ver a pie de calle, solo sobreviven los gatos, los perros terminan desnutridos o atropellados por un coche


----------



## NPI (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (1 Jul 2022)

Tuvo muy mala suerte y fue un valiente. Por dos segundos exactamente, pero un valiente.


----------



## Thyr (1 Jul 2022)

No soy muy fan de los perros pero da mucho asco los que sueltan animales domésticos delante de animales salvajes para divertimento de turistas o buscando un video viral.

A ver si un día el karma hace su trabajo y vemos como el tigre, cocodrilo o cobra de turno se come al cámara.


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (1 Jul 2022)

Maestro Panda dijo:


> Descripción gráfica de tu mensaje ( y esto más que un toro de lidia parece un toro de rodeo):




Buen video, en un escenario así yo no creo que el tigre tenga tampoco mucha oportunidad. Creo que el tigre lo haría mejor contra los perros, pero que los perros lo harían mejor contra el oso o toro, al poder morder en zonas donde estos tendrían muy difícil poder quitárselos de encima.

Además, el toro tiene muchas peores armas contra varios perros que un tigre.



Dejo algunas crónicas de peleas de osos vs toros:









_"Al llegar al lugar, vi una especie de pozo al aire libre rodeado de tablas apiladas a un metro de altura. Los espectadores se reunieron detrás de esta delgada barrera como si, en lugar de un combate entre dos bestias, hubieran venido a presenciar una actuación"

"En el centro del ring había una enorme jaula que contenía al oso. A la hora señalada, 12 jinetes mexicanos entraron y formaron un círculo. Uno de ellos liberó al oso de su jaula. Antes de que pudiera saltar sobre la pared endeble, fue atado y encadenado a un poste. Luego trajeron un magnífico toro negro, pinchado con banderillas y agitado aún más con fuegos artificiales.

El toro enfurecido cargó contra el oso y lo arrojó cinco o seis pies en el aire. “Antes de que pudiera ponerse de pie, un segundo empujón lo alcanzó en la parte más carnosa del cuerpo y cayó de nuevo diez pies más lejos”, escribió de Rutte. El toro cargo repetidamente contra el oso, enviándolo a rodar como una pelota mientras la multitud rugía en aprobación.

Finalmente el oso logró ponerse de pie, apoyado en el poste, “levantó sus dos patas en el aire como para protegerse la cabeza y esperó el asalto”. El toro se estrelló contra el oso, que aulló de dolor pero agarró la cabeza del toro y la apretó contra su pecho. El toro trató desesperadamente de escapar, pero quedó atrapado.

“Luego vimos al oso bajar su enorme cabeza sobre el cuello del toro y comenzar tranquilamente a desgarrarle la nuca”, escribió de Rutte. “De vez en cuando levantaba su hocico ensangrentado para emitir un gruñido de satisfacción, y luego mordía un poco más las vértebras de su oponente."

"Desde donde estaba, vi que la herida se agrandaba y oí que los huesos se rompían bajo los dientes del oso", continuó De Rutte. “La sangre brotaba y las rodillas del pobre toro se hundían hasta que colapsaba. La multitud, como sacudida, llenó el aire de vítores por el victorioso oso pardo que, satisfecho con su victoria y sin duda exhausto de tanta emoción y esfuerzo, se acostó junto al cadáver de su víctima, y con su lengua ensangrentada comenzó a hablar tranquilamente. lamer sus patas "_

También hay casos de empate donde ambos mueren debido a las heridas, pues como comentan muchos shurs una carga del toro puede dejar fácilmente herido de muerte al oso.







En este caso, dice lo siguiente:

_Claramente decidido a poner fin al conflicto, el toro retrocedió y, agachando la cabeza, hizo una tremenda carga, pero cegado por la sangre que le corría por la frente, falló su puntería y cayó de cabeza al suelo.

El oso en un instante se recuperó y se abalanzó sobre él, y dos veces rodaron en esta terrible lucha a muerte.

Unos minutos más y el destino del toro pronto se habría sellado, cuando ante el asombro de todos los presentes, el oso de repente relajó sus esfuerzos y rodó alejándose del cuerpo de su enemigo.

Débilmente arrastrándose por el césped unos metros, una convulsión sacudió su enorme cuerpo, seguido de un fuerte suspiro de sollozo, y el pobre “Ephraim” murió.

El toro logró incorporarse de nuevo, y levantó la cabeza mutilada, hizo un débil esfuerzo por sacudirla triunfalmente mientras escuchaba gritos de alabanza que proclamaban su victoria. Si el pobre toro hubiera comprendido y apreciado estos aplausos, habría sido sólo un placer breve y fugaz. La sangre manaba en innumerables riachuelos de sus heridas, trató de pararse hasta el final, sus piernas se estiraron gradualmente más y más separadas, su respiración se hizo corta y convulsiv y su cabeza cayó lentamente. Luego, dejándose caer sobre sus cuartos traseros y estirándose sobre la hierba, murió.

Terminó la batalla, no hubo vencedor al que coronar de laureles, el sangriento encuentro, con su terminación algo inesperada entristeció incluso ..._

He investigado algo más y he encontrado noticias antiguas donde se narra que en algunas ocasiones algunos osos lograban derrotar hasta a dos toros a la vez, como en este caso:












_En 1851, Jihn Borthwick se unió a la fiebre del oro y se aventuró a California. Viajó a Moquelunme Hill, donde fue testigo de una extraordinaria pelea de toros y osos entre el célebre oso matador de toros “General Scott” y un toro español joven.

El oso estaba atado a una cadena de seis metros en el medio de la arena y el toro deambulaba por la arena sin obstáculos. El general Scott demostró ser un adversario digno, ya que el oso derrotó no a uno, sino a dos toros que se enfrentaron a él al mismo tiempo._

Además, por lo que veo ya en la época de los romanos se hacían peleas entre osos y toros en la arena. En ese caso serian osos europeos, más pequeños por lo tanto, y tampoco serian toros de lidia, peor es interesante también.







_Aunque a veces organizaban batallas en la arena entre osos y toros (los osos casi siempre ganaban)


Hubo batallas entre osos y leones, osos y panteras, toros y leones, toros y un elefante, e incluso osos y rinocerontes. Aunque los toros, luchando solos o en grupo, nunca parecen haber salido victoriosos, un oso siempre ganaba en un solo combate contra un león o contra varias panteras.
_


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (1 Jul 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Putos psicópatas Yankees



Cada tiroteo en escuela que se produce en ese estercolero inhumano es una bendición para el equilibrio kármico del universo


----------



## Demi Grante (1 Jul 2022)

Pobrecillo el Jabato viendo morir a su madre (o es la peli que me he montado). Una cosa es dejar que la naturaleza siga su curso, otra la de ser unos putos psicópatas que disfruten haciendo estas cosas para hacer una miserable foto.


----------



## Chortina Premium (1 Jul 2022)

Ja, ja, ja... como estira la pata el chucho, eso por chuloputas


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (1 Jul 2022)

Quién es el hijo de la gran puta ya preparado con las ráfagas de fotos? Ojalá muera de la forma más cruel, dolorosa y lenta posible. PAZUZU TE LO PIDO.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (1 Jul 2022)

Está claro que a ese perro lo han soltado ahí a propósito para que se lo coma el tigre, seguramente sea uno callejero que no habrá visto tigres en su vida.
Es increíble lo rápido que le ha matado.


----------



## Stock Option (1 Jul 2022)

magnificent dijo:


> Lo que les pasa a los perros es que tienen una inteligencia muy inferior a los felinos y no saben ver cuando están en peligro o las posibilidades que tienen de ganar ante un animal más grande.
> 
> No hay más que ver a pie de calle, solo sobreviven los gatos, los perros terminan desnutridos o atropellados por un coche



No sé yo, eh. 

Recuerdo dejar a un puto gato cojo del todo porque no se le ocurrió mejor idea que enroscarse junto a una rueda. 

Al arrancar noté algo raro y al mirar por el retrovisor me vi al minino cojeando. Debería haber muerto allí mismo para evitarle el sufrimiento.


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Follaperros viniendo a llorar al hilo en 3,2,1…


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Jul 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Ese perro ha perdido totalmente el sentido de la supervivencia. Se pone a ladrar a ese bicharraco que le da igual todo....



Quien le habrá enseñado al pobre chucho, ignorar su instinto de supervivencia, y ladrarle a quien le salga de los cojones??? No me lo puedo ni imaginar…


----------



## roquerol (1 Jul 2022)

Ese perro lo han dejado ahí a propósito, no me jodas. Y todo por las fotitos de las narices.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Jul 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Pobrecillo el Jabato viendo morir a su madre (o es la peli que me he montado). Una cosa es dejar que la naturaleza siga su curso, otra la de ser unos putos psicópatas que disfruten haciendo estas cosas para hacer una miserable foto.



Sería mucho peor que lo hicieran sin disfrutarlo ni nada.

Ya que lo hacen, que por lo menos lo pasen bien. Yo lo he hecho. Ellos... no. Por eso se llevan corriendo el barco y se preguntan si están bien. Seguro que el resto del día lo han pasado jodido.

(Yo habría tirado más manzanas).


----------



## Stock Option (1 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Follaperros viniendo a llorar al hilo en 3,2,1…



En mi caso no lloro por el perro, que por fortuna ya descansa en paz. 

Por lo que lloro es por la cantidad de hijosdeputa que hay en foros, en Instagram y aledaños buscando likes y zankitos en base a ese miserable espectáculo. 

Tener que respirar cada día el mismo aire que tanta CHUSMASA TIRONUCABLE es duro de llevar.


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Jul 2022)

JoaquinTorrao dijo:


> ¿NADIE AYUDA AL PERRO???????




Los follaperros de este foro, llorando por el animal e insultando al resto de foreros.

Tiene pinta de que al pobre chucho lo habrán soltado ahi para dar el espectáculo a los multimillonarios que se han ido de Safari… otros prefieren matar a los perros lentamente, metiendolos 12 años a vivir en zulos de ciudad.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Jul 2022)

y a tomar por culo...

BIENVENIDOS A LA CRUEL REALIDAD DE LA NATURALEZA.

millones de charos lloriqueando y llamando facha al tigre... jojojo.


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Jul 2022)

aretai dijo:


> ¿Dónde puedo alquilar un tigre como ese? Es para un trabajo de urbanidad



Comentario de CRACK


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Jul 2022)

¡Thats amazing! dice el paleto de ciudad.


----------



## Papo de luz (1 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Qué hacía un perro suelto por ahí?
> 
> Por cierto, a los que criticáis al perro, y decís cosas como que no tiene instinto de conservación, me sorprende que os sorprenda: así son los perros.



Un niño de 7 años , sin otras referencias de lo que es un tigre que las películas de Disney, hubiera hecho lo mismo.


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Jul 2022)

Señor-Presidente dijo:


> Los comentarios de los que se alegran de lo que le ha pasado al perro son iguales a los comentarios de los moronegros del vídeo.
> 
> Españoles marronidos antiperros y moronegros antiperros porqué un pedo inventor de sus creencias les dijo que los perros son impuros hace 1400 años.



1. No me alegro de lo que le pasa al chucho
2. No odio a los chuchos, odio a los follaperros, igual que no odio la lechuga, odio a los retrasados mentales de los veganos.
3. Cuando yo tenga una gota de musulmonos en la sangre, tu ya tendrás 3000 generaciones de follacamellos en tu familia
4. El video podeis tomarlo como una vision del futuro, y de lo que les va a psar a las minorias y a los progres, cuando los moros a los que importais con alegria e insultando a los demás, tomen el poder.


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Jul 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Los que disfrutáis con este tipo de videos, aún sabiendo que están hechos a propósito,
> sois unos putos sádicos.
> Una cosa es que no te gusten los animales, y otra bien distinta es disfrutar con esto.
> 
> Ojalá os violen. Psicópatas de mierda. Seguro que no tenéis ni media ostia además.



El violador sería entonces bueno porque viola a un sádico?

Lo pregunto, para saber más sobre el relativismo que os gastais algunos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Jul 2022)

Eso era un cachorrillo de perrín, no?


----------



## mapachën (1 Jul 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Esto me recuerda a los vídeos que habían en youtube, de hijos de puta dando de comer cachorros de perro a serpientes que se los tragaban vivos. Los vídeos gore del Cártel de Sinaloa se quedan cortos para la eternidad de desesperación y sufrimiento que les aguarda en el infierno.



Yo creo que eso era con cachorros de rata? Aún así, que asco, y si son de perro…

Hay mucha gente que no tiene alma, en serio.

El perrete ladra porque tiene miedo, como casi todos los perros que ladran, es porque tienen miedo… el caniche ese que decían arriba que lo mato otro perro, también tenia miedo.

Respecto a las peleas de animales, que son una pita mierda… en españa siempre ganaban los toros a tigres y leones… unos son fieros, pero s que los otros son bravos, e iban a por ellos… una mierda que solía durar muy poco.

También se hacían luchas de toros contra elefantes, y hace 4 días… menos de 300 años en españa, y ahí ganaba el elefante siempre, pero los toros iban a saco a por el bicho, varios toros ojo!!

Debió de haber una elefanta con defensas llamada Pizarro, que además debía ser alcoholica…


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (2 Jul 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Menudos psicopatas hijos de la gran puta, eso no es naturaleza eso es retraso mental y maldad



Pero si lo único que ha hecho ha sido darle de comer a dos animales a la vez


----------



## Chortina Premium (2 Jul 2022)

Nosotros comemos, los perros comen y los tigres también.


----------



## Maestro Panda (2 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Quien le habrá enseñado al pobre chucho, ignorar su instinto de supervivencia, y ladrarle a quien le salga de los cojones??? No me lo puedo ni imaginar…



No conocería a su adversario. En otro video que he puesto antes aparece un puma que no tiene mejor idea que atacar al perro de un cazador/excursionista por la espalda y este no lo suelta ni cuando aparece el dueño con un machete como su brazo de largo hacia el a toda velocidad y ni siquiera al recibir los machetazos y transformarse en pastrami, cuando hay la tira de videos de Pumas y leopardos que al verse descubiertos por los humanos huyen como alma que lleva el diablo. Alguien ha enseñado al puma a ignorar su instinto de supervivencia ante la presencia de humanos? Yo creo que no.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## LMLights (2 Jul 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Quizás, el mejor vídeo jamás grabado sobre la naturaleza salvaje, unos turistas de safari lo pudieron grabar por pura casualidad, estaban en el sitio justo en el momento indicado, lo que no lograron ni los de National Geograpihc ni ningún otro documental de la empresa que fuera con todos los medios disponibles, lo captaron unos turistas con una cámara de mierda.
> 
> Búfalos, Leones y Cocodrilos, en lucha por la supervivencia... tiene final feliz, para la cría de búfalo, aunque nada haga pensar que fuera así viendo como transcurre el vídeo.
> 
> ...



GRANDES MOMENTOS DE LA NATURALEZA.....




AYER HOY Y SIEMPRE
MORO BUENO, MORO MUERTO.









veraburbu dijo:


> La vida es cruel.
> 
> A los chavales, tras salir del cine de ver la peli de Disney o el coñazo del perenne musical del Rey León, habría que enseñarles esto:
> 
> ...



QUITAIS LAS GANAS DE VER DOCUMENTALES DE LA 2.



El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Aquí en la india los tigres se siguen comiendo a las personas, esto lo acabo de ver en el periódico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaniAE188 (2 Jul 2022)

No sé dónde coño andan esas ratas que se divierten así. Los tiraba yo pero a ellos al río.
Pasais desapercibidos putos psicópatas.

Si tantos cojones tienen una pelea a piña limpia conmigo, que con los 90 kg os hundo la nariz.


----------



## DaniAE188 (2 Jul 2022)

Puedes venirte a Tenerife. Solo te reto con tu cara de nerd a que golpees a un animal, al que quieras, que se ve que eso es lo que te mola. Delante mío, a ver si tienes cojones.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jul 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> Aquí un puma contra un doberman:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el perro se salvó gracias al collar que impidió que los colmillos del puma desgarrasen su cuello. 

¿ la naturaleza es cruel ? ¿ y tú ? 

¿ te has preguntado como han vivido y como han muerto los miles de animales que te has comido a lo largo de tu vida ? 

que otros te hagan el trabajo sucio no te quita responsabilidad.


----------



## DOM + (2 Jul 2022)

Maestro Panda dijo:


> La diferencia es que un cánido suele atacar en jauría. Ese tigre contra toda una manada de lobos o una ralea de perros hostigando hubiera salido huyendo por el bien que le trae ( al igual que con los humanos, uno sólo desarmados lo ven como una presa pero de una horda de ellos huyen , como se ve en algunos vídeos en la India).



Claro por eso digo 2 y no 15.
Además que un animal intenta correr los minimos riesgos posibles. Cualquier mordedura o herida puede suponer una infección y ser mortal.

Todo depende del hambre o lo amenazado que se sienta para arriesgar mas o menos. Pero si la huída es posible lo harán. Mejor salir indemne, ellos no tienen hospitales...

Aunque este tigre esta muy confiado durmiendo en un claro y sin atender al ruido de fotos ni coche. Eso tiene que ser una reserva o parque ademas de por los guiris


----------



## Nicors (2 Jul 2022)

Reserva para turistas, y el perro puesto adrede para su diversión. El tigre hace lo que su naturaleza le dicta, es un asesino que mata sin tener hambre.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jul 2022)

LA NORMALIZACIÓN DE LA BARBARIE . Miramos con repugnancia y asombro la cacería de un tigre sin ser conscientes de la sociedad en la que vivimos . 
*El día 8 de abril de 1928, en la plaza de toros de Madrid, en la corrida de Pascua de Resurrección, se usaron ya, con carácter obligatorio y definitivo, los petos protectores de los caballos. Pero hasta la fecha el espectáculo que denigra a las sociedades que lo permiten , era este que relata Blasco Ibañez en su libro y que excepto con lo del caballo, sigue siendo una indescriptible orgía de sangre y sadismo :*

[...] Llevaban varios días de montar y amaestrar a estos caballos tristes, que aún guardaban en sus flancos las rojas huellas de los espolazos. Los sacaban a trotar por los desmontes inmediatos a la plaza, haciéndoles adquirir una energía ficticia bajo el hierro de sus talones, obligándoles a dar vueltas para que se habituasen a la carrera en el redondel. Volvían a la plaza con los costados tintos en sangre, y antes de entrar en las caballerizas recibían el bautismo de unos cuantos cubos de agua.

Había jacos de inaudita delgadez, esqueletos de agudas aristas salientes que parecían próximas a rasgar la envoltura de piel de largos y flácidos pelos.

Otros agitabánse arrogantes, piafando de energía, con las patas fuertes, el pelo reluciente y el ojo vivo: animales de hermosa estampa que era incomprensible figurasen entre unos deshechos destinados a la muerte; bestias magníficas que parecían recién desenganchadas de un carruaje de lujo, Estos eran los más temibles: caballos incurables, atacados de vértigos y otros accidentes, que de pronto venían al suelo, arrojando al jinete por las orejas.
Y tras estos ejemplares de la miseria y la enfermedad, sonaban las tristes herraduras de los inválidos del trabajo: caballos de tahonas y de fábricas, machos de labranza, jacos de coches de alquiler, todos soñolientos por el hábito de arrastrar años y años el arado o la carreta; *parias infelices que iban a ser explotados hasta el último instante, dando diversión a los hombres con sus pataleos y saltos al sentir en el abdomen los cuernos del toro.*


[...] El primer toro <<salió pegando>> con gran acometividad para las gentes de a caballo. En un instante echó al suelo a los tres picadores que le esperaban lanza en ristre, y de los jacos dos quedaron moribundos, arrojando por su perforado pecho chorros de sangre obscura.

El otro corrió, loco de dolor y de sorpresa, de un lado a otro de la plaza, con el vientre abierto y la silla suelta, mostrando por entre los estribos sus entrañas azuladas y rojizas, semejantes a enormes embutidos. *Arrastraban las tripas por el suelo, y al pisárselas el mismo con sus patas traseras, tiraba de ellas, desarrollándolas como una madeja confusa que se desenmaraña. El toro, atraído por esta carrera, marchó tras él, y metiendo la poderosa cabeza bajo su vientre lo levantó en los cuernos, arrojándolo al suelo y ensañándose en su mísero armazón quebrantado y agujereado.

*Al abandonarle la fiera, moribundo y pataleante, un <<mono sabio>> se aproximó para rematarlo, hundiéndole el hierro de la puntilla en lo alto del cráneo. El mísero jaco sintió una rabia de cordero en los estremecimientos de su agonía, y mordió la mano del hombre. Este dio un grito, agitó la diestra ensangrentada, y apretó el puñal, hasta que el caballo dejó de patalear, quedando con las extremidades rígidas. Otros empleados de la plaza corrían de un lado a otro con grandes espuertas de arena, arrojándolas a montones sobre los charcos de sangre y los cadáveres de los caballos.

El público estaba en pie, gesticulando y vociferando. Sentiase entusiasmado por la fiereza de la bestia y protestaba de que en el redondel no quedase ni un picador, gritando a coro: <<¡Caballos! ¡caballos!>>

Todos estaban convencidos de que iban a salir inmediatamente, pero les indignaba que transcurrieran unos minutos sin nuevas carnicerías. 

El toro permanecía aislado en el centro del redondel, soberbio y mugidor, levantando los cuernos sucios de sangre, ondeándole las cintas de la divisa sobre su cuello surcado de rasgones azules y rojos. 
Salieron nuevos jinetes, y otra vez se repitió el repugnante espectáculo. Apenas se aproximaba el picador con la garrocha por delante, ladeando el jaco para que el ojo vendado no le permitiera ver a la fiera, era instantáneo el choque y la caída. Rompíanse las picas con un chasquido de madera seca, saltaba el caballo enganchado en los poderosos cuernos, brotaba la sangre, excrementos y piltrafas de este choque mortal, y rodaba por la arena el picador como un monigote de piernas amarillas, cubriéndole inmediantamente las capas de los peones.

Un caballo, al ser herido en el vientre, esparció en torno de él, vaciando sus entrañas, una lluvia nauseabunda de excremento verdoso, que vino a manchar los trajes de los toreros cercanos.

*El público celebraba con risas y exclamaciones las ruidosas caídas de los jinetes. Sonaba la arena sordamente con el choque de los cuerpos rudos y sus piernas forradas de hierro. Unos caían de espaldas, como talegos repletos, y su cabeza, al encontrar las tablas de la valla, producía un eco lúgrube.*

-Ese no se levanta-gritaban en el público-. Debe tener abierto el melón.

Y sin embargo, se levantaba, extendía los brazos, rascábase el cráneo, recobraba el recio castoreño, perdido en la caída, y volvía a montar en el mismo caballo, que los <<monos sabios>> incorporaban a la fuerza de empellones y varazos. El vistoso jinete hacía trotar al jaco, que arrastraba por la arena sus entrañas cada vez más largas y pesadas con la agitación del movimiento. El picador, sobre esta debilidad agónica, dirigíase al encuentro de la fiera.

*Remendaban los caballos como si fueran zapatos viejos; explotaban su debilidad hasta el último momento, prolongando su agonía y su muerte. Quedaban en el suelo pedazos de intestino, cortados para facilitar la operación de <<arreglo>>. Otros fragmentos de sus entrañas estaban en el redondel cubiertos de arena, hasta que muriese el toro y los mozos pudiesen recoger esas piltrafas en sus espuertas. Muchas veces, el trágico vacío de los órganos perdidos remediábanlo los bárbaros curanderos con puñados de estopa introducidos en el vientre.*

Lo importante era mantener en pie a estos animales unos cuantos minutos más, hasta que los picadores volviesen a salir a la plaza; el toro se encargaría de rematar la obra... Y *los jacos moribundos sufrían sin protesta esta lúgubre transfiguración. Los que cojeaban eran reanimados con ruidosos golpes de vara, que les hacían temblar desde las patas a las orejas.

Relinchaban tristemente los caballos heridos, levantando la cola con ruidoso escape de gases; un hedor de sangre y excremento vegetal esparcíase por el patio; la sangre corría entre las piedras, ennegreciéndola al secarse.*


----------



## el tio orquestas (2 Jul 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Ese ya no ladra más, ahora lo hacéis los follaperros por él.
> 
> Recuerda: uno menos.



La inquina y el odio se lo deberíais tener a los dueños de los perros, no a los perros.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jul 2022)

Hace unos días en Colombia pudimos ver todavía el retraso mental de personas en países aparentemente civilizados . 

Es difícil de entender la obsesión de la gente por ver como torturan a un pobre animal asustado .












Así fue el inesperado derrumbe de una plaza de toros en Colombia


Cinco muertos y más de 500 heridos al venirse abajo una grada en el municipio de Espinal




www.larazon.es


----------



## el tio orquestas (2 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Los follaperros de este foro, llorando por el animal e insultando al resto de foreros.
> 
> Tiene pinta de que al pobre chucho lo habrán soltado ahi para dar el espectáculo a los multimillonarios que se han ido de Safari… otros prefieren matar a los perros lentamente, metiendolos 12 años a vivir en zulos de ciudad.



Un subnornal de mierda que disfruta (y recalco lo de disfrutar) de que hayan provocado la muerte a un animal ( y no a cualquiera, sino a uno que lleva milenios al lado del hombre) para que otros psicópatas saquen fotos no se merece respirar el mismo aire que yo.

Ojalá termines en la puta cárcel porque alguna charo de mierda te haya falsodenunciado.

Una cosa es ser follaperros. Otra cosa es alegrarse y disfrutar de la muerte como entretenimiento. Existe un término medio.

Sois como los putos rojos de mierda y como las feminazis, escoria motosierrable que disfrutan con el sufrimiento ajeno.


----------



## el tio orquestas (2 Jul 2022)

Sabes la diferencia entre matar por comer y matar por diversión o todavía no??

Y yo de ofendidito y naif bien poco. Si el perro hubiera muerto a manos del tigre sin que nadie lo hubiera puesto ahí, pues mala suerte, es la naturaleza.

Pero que alguien provoque la muerte PARA SACAR FOTOS es de ser un psicópata hijo de puta.


----------



## DaniAE188 (2 Jul 2022)

No, no lo creo. No tienes huevos.


----------



## zeromus44 (2 Jul 2022)

La siguiente tendrían que echar al perro ahí y al dueño detrás intentando matar al tigre a puños. Cuántos problemas se acabarían en la sociedad...


----------



## Karlb (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## xzess (2 Jul 2022)

Los que disfrutáis con estas cosas aka enfermos mentales, posiblemente con retraso y marginación, de verdad, pedid ayuda que luego acabáis saliendo en el telediario.


----------



## el tio orquestas (2 Jul 2022)

Insisto, no se trata de la muerte del animal como tal, sino de la finalidad de esta. La muerte de ese perro tenía como finalidad que unos subnormales hiciesen unas fotos. Eso es lo reprochable.

A mí no me importa que un jabalí sea devorado por un caimán, me molesta que una persona, para hacer una foto o grabar un vídeo, interfiera en el desenlace del encuentro.

Que caiga una bomba en un hospital está mal, que caiga en el congreso de los diputados no. Como todo en esta vida, todo es relativo.

Que una vaca sea sacrificada para que yo pueda comerme mi carne es normal. Que alguien suelte a un perro al lado de un animal que nunca ha visto para que unos turistas hagan vídeos y fotos está mal.

Y que muchos no entiendan que su asco debería ser dirigido a aquellas personas que tienen perros y les permiten mear aceras, ladrar en la madrugada o no recojan sus heces de la acera, es el mayor ejemplo de la indigencia mental de este país.

Es como lo que ocurre en España. ¿Quién tiene culpa de que vengan inmigrantes y que estos cobren paguita? ¿El inmigrante como tal, o lo subnormales de los políticos, los hijos de puta de la prensa y profesores o los imbéciles que votan a partidos de rojos?

Yo lo tengo claro. Alguien que se alegra de la muerte de un perro al que lo han echado para que se lo coma un tigre para que unos turistas hagan fotos es la misma basura que Echenique o que Colau.


----------



## el tio orquestas (2 Jul 2022)

Estás teniendo dificultades para distinguir cosas morales e inmorales. Dentro de nada estás votando a Podemos.


----------



## baifo (2 Jul 2022)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJA esperemos que haya quedado en el susto, una tirita y un Ibuprofeno y a seguir meando esquinas y comiendo mierda y cagando pelos.


----------



## Snowball (2 Jul 2022)

luron dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser una especie de safari (se ve que van en camiones y el sonido de cámaras disparando ráfagas).
> 
> Espero que no hayan soltado ahí al perro para crear el espectáculo y que todo haya sido fruto de casualidad.
> 
> Ese perro no tenia ningún instinto de conservación. Tenía que haber salido pitanto y en cambio se le tira al tigre.



La India está llena de perros callejeros

En ciudades, selvas, playas...


----------



## Glaucón (2 Jul 2022)

Me hace gracia toda esta gente que para señalar la falta de empatía con los animales matarían o pegarían a individuos de su misma especie.

Los psicópatas sois vosotros. Los que estáis dispuestos a emplear la violencia contra vuestros semejantes y que sentís empatía por animales que no deberíais sentir nada.

¿Por qué os identificáis con un cerdo o con un perro y no con un tigre o un león? ¿Acaso no son todos mamíferos?

Dice mucho de vosotros, os veis como una presa y añadir un valor de maldad, un valor moral al depredador es simplemente infantil.

Menudo cacao mental y menudo lavado de cerebro os ha hecho Disney amigos.


----------



## Aurkitu (2 Jul 2022)

luron dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser una especie de safari (se ve que van en camiones y el sonido de cámaras disparando ráfagas).
> 
> Espero que no hayan soltado ahí al perro para crear el espectáculo y que todo haya sido fruto de casualidad.
> 
> Ese perro no tenia ningún instinto de conservación. Tenía que haber salido pitanto y en cambio se le tira al tigre.



Corriendo el pobre canido tampoco tenía opciones. Pero también me he preguntado que hace un perro escuálido por ahí, y la cámara grabando...para hijos de putas, algunos seres humanos.


----------



## Archimanguina (2 Jul 2022)

Que pena no poder pasear con un tigre por madric ..¡.uy si no hace nada solo está jugando con su perrete muerto!


----------



## Archimanguina (2 Jul 2022)

el tigre tenia un mal despertar de las siestas, y encima que te ladren....


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (2 Jul 2022)

Eso se llama llevarle el desayuno a la cama.


----------



## vanderwilde (2 Jul 2022)

Han soltado al perrete queriendo.


----------



## noseburbuja (2 Jul 2022)

depende la raza sin duda , hay perros muy inteligentes , no nos los comemos por q son utiles sino serian una alimento mas

los hemos usado para ayudarnos en la caza , deteccion de bombas/droga , no pongas un gato a llevar a un ciego q no dura ni 1 teledario jajaja


----------



## Galvani (2 Jul 2022)

Stock Option dijo:


> No sé yo, eh.
> 
> Recuerdo dejar a un puto gato cojo del todo porque no se le ocurrió mejor idea que enroscarse junto a una rueda.
> 
> Al arrancar noté algo raro y al mirar por el retrovisor me vi al minino cojeando. Debería haber muerto allí mismo para evitarle el sufrimiento.



El gato no sabía que eso iba a girar y pillarle, pero ese perro entiendo que debería saber que un animal mas grande podía hacerle algo (un ser vivo) 

Verás en los perros que se ponen a ladrarse (los pequeños ladran a los grandes) y porque van con correa, porque si no les comerían. De hecho los pequeños son los que más van ladrando. Un gato no te hace eso. Ni muchos animales más grandes sin molestarles.


----------



## cortoplacista (2 Jul 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> La inquina y el odio se lo deberíais tener a los dueños de los perros, no a los perros.



No sabía que fuera obligatorio querer a los perros, ¿por qué no me pueden resultar repulsivos?. 
Me parecen animales bastante bobos y molestos a los que los follaperros los tratan y dan un uso totalmente inadecuado obligando a todos a soportar un animal sucio, estúpido, ruidoso, agresivo, apestoso, que se te acerca o sube sin el menor respeto...esas cosas que le hace tanta gracia a un follaperros a mí me ponen de mala hostia porque el solo hecho de tener uno (para colmo encerrado en zulos infectos) es incivismo puro, pero como al imbécil de turno le hace gracia pues todos a sufrirlo.
En el mejor de los casos, y siempre que el chucho no se me acerque, el animal me es indiferente (comprendiendo su uso en determinadas ocasiones y bajo condiciones muy controladas, como todos los animales). Si me obligan a soportarlo deseo su aniquilación provocando el mayor sufrimiento posible al follaperros de turno.


----------



## Galvani (2 Jul 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> No sabía que fuera obligatorio querer a los perros, ¿por qué no me pueden resultar repulsivos?.
> Me parecen animales bastante bobos y molestos a los que los follaperros los tratan y dan un uso totalmente inadecuado obligando a todos a soportar un animal sucio, estúpido, ruidoso, agresivo, apestoso, que se te acerca o sube sin el menor respeto...esas cosas que le hace tanta gracia a un follaperros a mí me ponen de mala hostia porque el solo hecho de tener uno (para colmo encerrado en zulos infectos) es incivismo puro, pero como al imbécil de turno le hace gracia pues todos a sufrirlo.
> En el mejor de los casos, y siempre que el chucho no se me acerque, el animal me es indiferente (comprendiendo su uso en determinadas ocasiones y bajo condiciones muy controladas, como todos los animales). Si me obligan a soportarlo deseo su aniquilación provocando el mayor sufrimiento posible al follaperros de turno.



Son molestos de cojones. Vienen ladrando sin más. Lo de la territorialidad es un cuento porque vas por la calle y vienen a ti ladrando. ¿Pero que animal hace eso en la naturaleza si no eres su presa?


----------



## ElMayoL (2 Jul 2022)

Me nutriría más si se comiera a un pitbull y su dueño dueña o dueñe


----------



## Galvani (2 Jul 2022)

Abubilla73 dijo:


> El tigre se hacía el dormido. El perro ladra cuando el tigre salta.
> El video da para metáfora



No. Estaba echado descansando. No estaba así esperando a una presa. Al perro le da tiempo a irse pero se pone a hacer frente como un gilipollas. Otro ser vivo se hubiese ido corriendo, aunque le iba enganchar.


----------



## Sonico (2 Jul 2022)

Lachupipandi dijo:


> Qué hace una cámara ahí?



No se si os habéis dado cuenta de que el que ha subido el vídeo es moro. 
Los moros odian a los perros. El hijo de puta.


----------



## Akira. (2 Jul 2022)

@*Wardenclyffe☄ *
Comer carne no es de ser hipócrita.
Matar animales por diversión roza la psicopatía. No es lo mismo que cazar o matar algún animal para alimentarte. Además el tigre no esta usando ni siquiera su instinto, no esta cazando se lo están ofreciendo en bandeja.

Al foro puede entrar cualquiera, sea mujer u hombre. Te sorprendería saber cuantas foreras hay haciéndose pasar por tio en este foro.

En el vídeo no hay ninguna razón para entrar a discutir y defender la escena, es que no hay nada defendible ahí, a no ser que algo falle en tu cabeza.

Y ya que lo mezcléis con lo de los follaperros, que coño tendrá que ver una cosa con la otra. Parecéis críos joder.


----------



## hemorroide (2 Jul 2022)

La diferencia entre un animal doméstico y uno salvaje: el perro doméstico hace lo del vídeo, el perro salvaje no lo hace.


----------



## corolaria (2 Jul 2022)

Qué bonito sería poder hacer eso mismo con los hijosdeputa de vecinos que te joden la siesta con la música a todo volúmen.


----------



## PasoLeati (2 Jul 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> I have a dream… que un cachalote se meriende una orca… no he visto bicho mas cabron.




^ Al parecer los cachalotes ahuyentan a las orcas "a bocinazos". Tienen un "sonar activo" muy potente, son los animales más ruidosos del reino animal (236 dB).












Otras ballenas lo tienen más crudo.


----------



## Sonico (2 Jul 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> @*Wardenclyffe☄ *
> Comer carne no es de ser hipócrita.
> Matar animales por diversión roza la psicopatía. No es lo mismo que cazar o matar algún animal para alimentarte. Además el tigre no esta usando ni siquiera su instinto, no esta cazando se lo están ofreciendo en bandeja.
> 
> ...



Los musulmanes matan a los perros porque el Corán se lo aconseja. El que ha subido el vídeo tiene toda la pinta. Tampoco hay que ser muy listo. Donde vivo los perros desde que los musulmanes son mayoría aparecen muertos. Generalmente envenenados. Tampoco me extrañaría que el Hayat lo haya hecho por diversión. La cámara estaba prepara. 
Os queda mucho que aprender del mundo musulmán.


----------



## Llorón (2 Jul 2022)

Selección natural


----------



## Genis Vell (2 Jul 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> ¿Y el otro jabali?  Va a coger otro trozo de pan mientras el cocodrilo desayuna



Cuando me empieza a dar pena el pobre bicho veo eso y pienso, ese cabrón que está siendo derroido haría lo mismo si fuese otro el atacado... No hay sentimientos en el reino animal. 
Dicho lo cual el del pan un hijueputa, una cosa es ver la naturaleza sin filtros y que te dé igual que el cerdo viva o muerta y otra es provocarlo sufrimiento para tu disfrute.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Jul 2022)

Glaucón dijo:


> Me hace gracia toda esta gente que para señalar la falta de empatía con los animales matarían o pegarían a individuos de su misma especie.
> 
> Los psicópatas sois vosotros. Los que estáis dispuestos a emplear la violencia contra vuestros semejantes y que sentís empatía por animales que no deberíais sentir nada.
> 
> ...



El cherloc jolms perruno, los mosqueperros, todo ese tipo de dibujos son los culpables de humanizar a los animales, lo cual dicho sea de paso es degradar al ser humano.


----------



## Genis Vell (2 Jul 2022)

MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa dijo:


> Y lo más importante en la vida jamás hay que dejar pasar las oportunidades



Los cazadores que van en solitario lo saben bien, ese snack en forma de perro, puesto hay por esos idiotas o no, puede ser la diferencia entre morir o vivir para el tigre, dentro de una semanas cuando vaya a abatir a una presa más dificil. 

Los animales salvajes no son tan panolis como los perros y no se dejan cazar tan fácil, los tigres emboscan, tienen estrategia, su potencia física está muy bien pero a la vez es un lastre, mucho que mantener. Pocos animales viven tranquilos, quizás elefantes y ballenas azules adultas sean los únicos que puedan pasar de todo. Los carnívoros están igual de jodidos que la presas.


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (2 Jul 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> El tigre debe ser chino por eso come perro



Un claro ejemplo de la situacion actual…. porque eso es lo que estan haciendo los perros de la Otan con el oso ruso y el tigre asiatico… y acabaran igual que el perro….


.


----------



## Glaucón (2 Jul 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> El cherloc jolms perruno, los mosqueperros, todo ese tipo de dibujos son los culpables de humanizar a los animales, lo cual dicho sea de paso es degradar al ser humano.



Lo moralmente correcto es sentir empatía por los individuos de tu especie primero.

Entiendo que si se tiene contacto con animales domesticados también sientas empatía por ellos.

Todo lo que no sea lo anterior es una manipulación que ha sucedido como tú expones. La infantilización y estupidización de la sociedad a toda máquina.

Esa supuesta piedad por los animales es aprendida.

¿Acaso tiene un león empatía por las especies que son su comida? Sería algo absurdo e indeseable.


----------



## astur_burbuja (2 Jul 2022)

Glaucón dijo:


> Lo moralmente correcto es sentir empatía por los individuos de tu especie primero.
> 
> Entiendo que si se tiene contacto con animales domesticados también sientas empatía por ellos.
> 
> ...




Los animalistas, follaperros, etc, son herejes. En el Infierno, no estarán al mismo nivel que violadores y demás chusma, pero cerca, por lo que usted comenta,


----------



## astur_burbuja (2 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Son molestos de cojones. Vienen ladrando sin más. Lo de la territorialidad es un cuento porque vas por la calle y vienen a ti ladrando. ¿Pero que animal hace eso en la naturaleza si no eres su presa?




Si por cada chucho que te ladrara o asediara, pudieras meterle una hostia en los morros al dueño, ya veríais que rápido los follaperros educaban a su chucho...aunque mucho me temo que muchos los abandonarían, como buenos follaperros que son.


----------



## astur_burbuja (2 Jul 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Los musulmanes matan a los perros porque el Corán se lo aconseja. El que ha subido el vídeo tiene toda la pinta. Tampoco hay que ser muy listo. Donde vivo los perros desde que los musulmanes son mayoría aparecen muertos. Generalmente envenenados. Tampoco me extrañaría que el Hayat lo haya hecho por diversión. La cámara estaba prepara.
> Os queda mucho que aprender del mundo musulmán.




Cuando los musulmonos manden en España, y vayan a por los chuchos, vamos a ver "cuanto quieren" a los animales, los follaperros. Tragaran polla musulmana, como lo harán las femimarxistas.


----------



## astur_burbuja (2 Jul 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> No sabía que fuera obligatorio querer a los perros, ¿por qué no me pueden resultar repulsivos?.
> Me parecen animales bastante bobos y molestos a los que los follaperros los tratan y dan un uso totalmente inadecuado obligando a todos a soportar un animal sucio, estúpido, ruidoso, agresivo, apestoso, que se te acerca o sube sin el menor respeto...esas cosas que le hace tanta gracia a un follaperros a mí me ponen de mala hostia porque el solo hecho de tener uno (para colmo encerrado en zulos infectos) es incivismo puro, pero como al imbécil de turno le hace gracia pues todos a sufrirlo.
> En el mejor de los casos, y siempre que el chucho no se me acerque, el animal me es indiferente (comprendiendo su uso en determinadas ocasiones y bajo condiciones muy controladas, como todos los animales). Si me obligan a soportarlo deseo su aniquilación provocando el mayor sufrimiento posible al follaperros de turno.



Coincido plenamente con usted. Parece que hay una PUTA obligación social de que tengas que babear por los chuchos. Es algo similar a que TE TIENE QUE GUSTAR LA MÚSICA EN VIVO. 
A ver HIJOS DE PUTA!!! , si voy a un restaurante o un bar a comer o cenar, con gente o con amigos, quiero poder oir la puta conversación sin tener que dar voces a alguien que se sienta a mi lado, o quedarme sordo, porque poneis musica a toda hostia en el restaurante o porque los hippies quieren hacer un concierto en un sitio para comer.


----------



## astur_burbuja (2 Jul 2022)

xzess dijo:


> Los que disfrutáis con estas cosas aka enfermos mentales, posiblemente con retraso y marginación, de verdad, pedid ayuda que luego acabáis saliendo en el telediario.



Es lo que pienso yo yo todos los días, de los que vais por la calle cogiendo mierdas de perro, con una bolsa de plástico, como si eso mitigara que estais COGIENDO MIERDA DE PERRO TODOS LOS DIAS. Ya no voy a hablar de un % de vosotros que besa a los chuchos en la boca, o peor aún, de los condenados al infierno que comparan a sus perros con los HIJOS de los demás. eso si que es ESTAR TARADO, además de ser un pecador hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## astur_burbuja (2 Jul 2022)

Aprovecho este hilo donde la gente normal ha podido ver las taras graves que tienen los follaperros, para recordaros que hoy termina el plazo para votar en la encuesta sobre cuantos impuestos tenemos que meterles a los follaperros para subsanar el daño que sus chuchos y ellos hacen a nuestras ciudades, de forma impune, todos los dias. Os dejo Link: 






¿Qué % de impuestos debe imponer el Gobierno a los FOLLAPERROS?


Hola, Abro encuesta para que todos podamos debatir amistosamente sobre cuanto dinero debe extraerle el Gobierno a los follaperros, para compensar, de alguna forma, el daño que sus chuchos hacen a nuestras ciudades, y ellos, los follaperros, nos hacen a todos, mostrando su tara mental...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fígaro (2 Jul 2022)

No entiendo por qué los antiperros dan por sentado que todo amante de los perros es un radical follaperros.
Los perros son animales maravillosos e increíbles, pero no dejan de ser perros, y así se les ha de tratar.

Y echarle un perro a un tigre es UNA SALVAJADA lo queráis ver como lo queráis ver. Igual que acercar el cochino al alligator.


----------



## Educo Gratis (2 Jul 2022)

Perro mal educado y sonado que se pone a ladrar y morder cualquier cosa viva a su alrededor. Hasta que le dieron una lección...


----------



## el tio orquestas (2 Jul 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> No sabía que fuera obligatorio querer a los perros, ¿por qué no me pueden resultar repulsivos?.
> Me parecen animales bastante bobos y molestos a los que los follaperros los tratan y dan un uso totalmente inadecuado obligando a todos a soportar un animal sucio, estúpido, ruidoso, agresivo, apestoso, que se te acerca o sube sin el menor respeto...esas cosas que le hace tanta gracia a un follaperros a mí me ponen de mala hostia porque el solo hecho de tener uno (para colmo encerrado en zulos infectos) es incivismo puro, pero como al imbécil de turno le hace gracia pues todos a sufrirlo.
> En el mejor de los casos, y siempre que el chucho no se me acerque, el animal me es indiferente (comprendiendo su uso en determinadas ocasiones y bajo condiciones muy controladas, como todos los animales). Si me obligan a soportarlo deseo su aniquilación provocando el mayor sufrimiento posible al follaperros de turno.



En un país lleno de vagos, maleducados, rojos de mierda, negros, marrónidos de dos continentes, sinvergüenzas, okupas, etnianos, funcivagos, corruptos y aprovechados, se me hace muy difícil tener espacio para odiar a más cosas.


----------



## tracrium (2 Jul 2022)

Enseguida estira la pata. La agonía de cualquier viejo en comparación es una eternidad.


----------



## Genis Vell (2 Jul 2022)

Wein dijo:


> molaria soltarle un pitbull a ver que le dura al tigre.



Lo mismo exactamente y el pitbull puede dar gracias a Dios de morir así de rápido. 
Si por casualidades de la vida es capaz de enganchar al tigre, pongamos en el cuello, lo primero es que pillaría pellejo y lo segundo es que acabaría destripado. 
El tigre se lo intentaria quitar a zarpazos, que lo más seguro, por la posición de la mordida es que irían a las partes blandas, depende del acierto el perro duraría pocos segundos o un ratito mientras se desangra.


----------



## Maestro Panda (2 Jul 2022)

> Si por cada chucho que te ladrara o asediara, pudieras meterle una hostia en los morros al dueño, ya veríais que rápido los follaperros educaban a su chucho...aunque mucho me temo que muchos los abandonarían, como buenos follaperros que son.



Quién mete una hostia se arriesga a recibir otra.La gente es como los chuchos, mucho ladrar pero a la hora de la verdad no tienen cojones.


----------



## astur_burbuja (2 Jul 2022)

Maestro Panda dijo:


> Quién mete una hostia se arriesga a recibir otra.La gente es como los chuchos, mucho ladrar pero a la hora de la verdad no tienen cojones.



Asi es. Por eso cuando viene un moro y las llama putas, ella se arrodilla y su “pareja” agacha la cabeza. Las “ventajas” de los “otros tipo de familia”


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (2 Jul 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> delante de mí



Dios le bendiga


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (2 Jul 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> En España hay más de 1.000.000 de jabalíes, y en 2025 podríamos tener 2.000.000 de ejemplares. Se los ve cada vez más y más en ciudades y carreteras, y provocan accidentes automovilísticos, entre otros daños.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En 2025 no quedan ni 100k si acaba petando la cosa como parece. Vais a flipar con lo que se aviene


----------



## damnit (2 Jul 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Por qué no?
> 
> Con lo que mola y con la de perros que hay, habría que echarlos de vez en cuando.



lo interesante sería echar a los dueños hijos de puta que no saben tener perros, a esos los echaba yo antes


----------



## damnit (2 Jul 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> En España hay más de 1.000.000 de jabalíes, y en 2025 podríamos tener 2.000.000 de ejemplares. Se los ve cada vez más y más en ciudades y carreteras, y provocan accidentes automovilísticos, entre otros daños.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no se preocupe, con el hambre que viene ya bajará la población, se lo aseguro


----------



## damnit (2 Jul 2022)

presupongo que te educaron de pequeñito con muchas peliculitas de Disney no?


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (2 Jul 2022)

damnit dijo:


> lo interesante sería echar a los dueños hijos de puta que no saben tener perros, a esos los echaba yo antes



Eso de cabeza de cartel.

6 perros, 6, de la ganadería de una pareja de subnormales

Y que no saliera vivo nadie. Salvo que alguien tenga los cojones de cortarle las dos orejas y la cola al cocodrilo.

En DAZN.


----------



## damnit (2 Jul 2022)

menuda peli te has montado, y te escandaliza un perro amoñecado por un tigre... poco campo has visto tu figura


----------



## LMLights (2 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> No. Estaba echado descansando. No estaba así esperando a una presa. Al perro le da tiempo a irse pero se pone a hacer frente como un gilipollas. Otro ser vivo se hubiese ido corriendo, aunque le iba enganchar.



Era un perro miope y ha confundido el tamaño del tigre creyendo que sería el gatito del vecino al que putea habitualmente.

REVISIONES OFTALMÓLOGO PERROS INCLUIDAS EN LA SS YA.
DESCUENTOS A PERROS LGTBI.










tracrium dijo:


> Enseguida estira la pata. La agonía de cualquier viejo en comparación es una eternidad.



¿Está insinuando crear un departamento TIGRE en la unidad de EUTANASIAS?

TIGRES en LA SANIDAD PÚBLICA?. Es una idea.


----------



## Galvani (2 Jul 2022)

Tu has cazado gorriones.


----------



## Paobas (2 Jul 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Joder cabrón, avisa en el título que lo mata.
> 
> Puedo ver barbaridades cometidas con humanos pero con los animales sencillamente no puedo.



Estás enfermo de la puta cabeza.


----------



## Paobas (2 Jul 2022)

Lachupipandi dijo:


> Jajaja sí que te molestaste en cotillear, si te parece fantástico en tu mierda de cerebro y moral de hipócrita, que echen a posta a un perro en las fauces de un tigre tienes un problema grave, y SI a joderse todos los que se metieron esa mierda por voluntad propia y ahora tienen algún problema de salud.



El citado no se queda corto, pero tú también estás reventado de la cabeza. Vas sin misantropía y odio, trozo de carne con ojos.


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Jul 2022)

Walt Disney me dijo que se harían amegos.


----------



## ransomraff (2 Jul 2022)

Si le hubiesen dado cochinillo o cabra de comer al tigre nadie diría nada y se vería lo mismo, un tigre matando y comiendo.

El mayor espectaculo es ver a los follaperros rasgarse las vestiduras pq un tigre coma perro.


----------



## Paobas (2 Jul 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Traducción:
> Yo, precisamente, soy un follaperros subnormal.



Entre el follaperrismo y odiarlos hay término medio, rey.


----------



## machotafea (5 Jul 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> No se si os habéis dado cuenta de que el que ha subido el vídeo es moro.
> Los moros odian a los perros. El hijo de puta.



Llora cristianito.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (5 Jul 2022)

Joven tigre dice.

Y casi arrastra los güevos por el suelo de los años que tiene el felino.


----------



## Sonico (5 Jul 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Llora cristianito.



Yo no soy cristiano. Ni me limpio el culo con la mano follacabras.
Los comunistas os apoyan porque no os conocen.
El islam está en Europa gracias a la estupidez progre no por vuestra inteligencia ni vuestro valor, parásito.
Lávate anda.


----------



## Roquete (5 Jul 2022)

Glaucón dijo:


> Me hace gracia toda esta gente que para señalar la falta de empatía con los animales matarían o pegarían a individuos de su misma especie.
> 
> Los psicópatas sois vosotros. Los que estáis dispuestos a emplear la violencia contra vuestros semejantes y que sentís empatía por animales que no deberíais sentir nada.
> 
> ...



Mezclas las cosas.

El mayor enemigo del ser humano es otro ser humano; no sé qué vida has llevado que todavía no te ha tocado aprender eso. No quiere decir que tengamos que hacerle daño a otros humanos, pero está claro que si con alguien vas a acabar pegándote en esta vida, no va a ser con un tiburón.

Y la gente no se identifica con el perro, se identifica con un ser que está sufriendo (porque, su expresión de dolor es claramente parecida a la que expresaría un humano -¿por qué será?-).

Eso no significa que se demonice al tigre (que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza); aquí se están demonizando otras dos cosas que no has captado:

-que los seres humanos podamos encontrar divertido el sufrimiento ajeno (como digo, que no se diferencia del que nosotros sentiríamos en la misma situación)
-que un ser humano sea tan hijo de puta como para preparar situaciones en las que una animal va a sufrir (el perro está, claramente, puesto ahí para la ocasión).

Se juzga que el ser humano juegue a lo de siempre: soy muy ser humano como para merecer que a mí me hagan daño, pero soy muy animal como para no dictaminar -y jactarme- que "la naturaleza es así" cuando le toca a otros (animales o humanos que me dan asco).

Es muy, muy, humano que te cause horror el dolor ajeno. No sé qué falta en vuestro cerebro que sois incapaces de ver el evidentísimo sufrimiento que el resto de los animales son, igual que nosotros, capaces de padecer.

La naturaleza nos echa a todos a la vida sin interesarle una mierda lo que pase con nosotros. 

Es decir, que incluso si tienes capacidad para sufrir de forma terrible físicamente, a la naturaleza le importa una mierda.
Es decir, que, todos esos animales a los que minusvaloras tienen exactamente la misma capacidad física de sufrimiento que tú y que yo.

Si eso es así, ¿qué tiene de malo que a un ser humano, consciente, le de pena ver sufrir a un animal? ¿cómo podría ser de otra forma? ¿por qué cojones tendríamos que agarrarnos al "la naturaleza es así" con cara de superioridad desdeñosa y encima reírnos de la desgracia ajena? 

¿No será que necesitáis la coartada de "no es un ser humano" para ver el vídeo y quedaros tan a gusto? 

Al principio hablabas de la empatía se le debe a los de tu especie. La empatía es una capacidad del cerebro humano que permite "ponerse en el lugar del otro". Esa capacidad en el ser humano es tan amplia que nos permite ponernos en el lugar de cualquiera que muestre signos claros de sufrimiento. 
Si resulta que esa capacidad tamibén te permite ponerte en el lugar de un perro, de un delfín, de un puercoespín, o de lo que sea, bienvenida sea esa "mirada ampliada", mucho más sutil, delicada e inteligente la de ser solo capaz de ver el sufrimiento en los "tuyos".


----------



## Glaucón (5 Jul 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Mezclas las cosas.
> 
> El mayor enemigo del ser humano es otro ser humano; no sé qué vida has llevado que todavía no te ha tocado aprender eso. No quiere decir que tengamos que hacerle daño a otros humanos, pero está claro que si con alguien vas a acabar pegándote en esta vida, no va a ser con un tiburón.
> 
> ...



Eres el auténtico urbanita con la mente comida por Disney.

Te recomiendo que vayas algún año a la matanza del cerdo. He estado muchas veces en la matanza y también he visto bastante gore y te aseguro que no se parecen en NADA. Bueno, en que chillan de dolor, y nada más. Otra cosa es que TÚ te veas reflejado en ellos, ya expliqué antes el porqué. Estáis completamente animalizados por la educación basada en Disney de mierda que os habéis tragado.

Sois gente que no salís del psicologismo más básico, el sentimentalismo más inútil y os han derrotado como seres útiles para luchar. Estáis completamente desmoralizados y pensáis que los defectos son una virtud.


----------



## Roquete (6 Jul 2022)

Glaucón dijo:


> Eres el auténtico urbanita con la mente comida por Disney.
> 
> Te recomiendo que vayas algún año a la matanza del cerdo. He estado muchas veces en la matanza y también he visto bastante gore y te aseguro que no se parecen en NADA. Bueno, en que chillan de dolor, y nada más. Otra cosa es que TÚ te veas reflejado en ellos, ya expliqué antes el porqué. Estáis completamente animalizados por la educación basada en Disney de mierda que os habéis tragado.
> 
> Sois gente que no salís del psicologismo más básico, el sentimentalismo más inútil y os han derrotado como seres útiles para luchar. Estáis completamente desmoralizados y pensáis que los defectos son una virtud.



Mi familia es de pueblo y dejó de hacer la matanza porque estaban hasta los cojones de pasarlo mal (sí, gente de pueblo que sabían, perfectamente que es una putada haber tenido una animal cerca, alimentarlo y acabar matándolo). 

Es decir: hay quien entiende qué significan los chillidos de un animal y los que tenéis una mente incapaz (por educación o por incapacidad en la visión) de ver y entender el sufrimiento de un animal (qué conveniente).

Y sigues mezclando y metiendo cosas que no vienen a cuento (te sigue jugando la mente malas pasadas y tienes un pensamiento manido y de baratillo -no digo que en todo en tu vida, pero en este asunto, desde luego-).

Qué tiene que ver el Gore con la verdadera violencia física. Lo que comparamos -de forma instintiva- las personas que nos compadecemos del dolor de otros animales es otra cosa: nuestro propio dolor -que conocemos- con el de otros animales que se comportan de forma extremadamente parecida a la nuestra cuando sufren un daño.

Y, del "psicologismo" (bonito palabro) más básico no sales tú, pero no te das cuenta. Yo creo, que incluso al utilizar esa frase y esas palabras no eres capaz de ver qué estás diciendo. 

No estamos influenciados por Disney, estamos influenciados por nuestras vidas humanas: vidas conscientes en las que, en la mayor parte de las ocasiones, podemos escoger no hacer daño e incluso ayudar a un animal que REPITO, aunque no vas a entenderlo: TIENE LA MISMA CAPACIDAD DE SUFRIMIENTO QUE TÚ.

Como los animales tienen la misma capacidad de sufrimiento físico que los humanos (también animales, por si se te olvida) entonces: o bien, podemos pasar del dolor de unos y otros, bien nos compadecemos de ambos.

Y volvemos a tu mail original y nos damos cuenta que tienes revueltos los conceptos (sobre todo porque tú ya tienes instituido a fuego en tu ser que los animales no merecen ni el aire que respiran): la empatía ¿hacia quién la siente un ser humano? ¿sólo hacia congéneres o hacia aquellos cuyo sufrimiento escapaz de comprender?.
Es lo segundo: el ser humano tiene empatía por todos aquellos seres cuyo sufrimiento es capaz de comprender. Así que, puedes insultar, rebajar, decir que somos débiles, etc. pero nada más natural, para muchos seres humanos, que sentir lástima por el sufrimiento de personas y animales.

Y me quedo con esas novedosísimas palabras (me ha cogido por sorpresa que fueras tan básico en este tema) que podrás poner en tu epitafio: "los que os compadecéis de los animales sóis urbanitas con la mente comida por Disney."
Por favor, busca una nueva manera de decir esto mismo, que cuando usáis ese mismísimo argumento, de la misma forma, ya estás diciendo que este tema te pilla grande y que nunca has pensado, de verdad, en él.


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Jul 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Joder cabrón, avisa en el título que lo mata.
> 
> Puedo ver barbaridades cometidas con humanos pero con los animales sencillamente no puedo.



No está muerto cuando acaba el vídeo aún no lo ha ahogado. No sabemos el final


----------

